# Spezieller Führerschein für Fahrzeuge mit bbH >250 km/h?



## Magogan (4. September 2011)

Hiho,

was meint ihr? Wäre es sinnvoll, wenn man einen speziellen Führerschein für Fahrzeuge mit einer bauartbedingten Höchstgeschwindigkeit von mehr als 250 km/h machen müsste, um solche Autos zu fahren? Voraussetzung für diesen wäre natürlich, dass man überhaupt einen Führerschein hat. Und wie sollte eurer Meinung nach die Ausbildung für solch einen Führerschein aussehen?

Ich selbst bin geteilter Meinung, einerseits fände ich sowas sinnvoll, denn wer wirklich schneller als 250 km/h fährt (was ja schon viel ist), sollte auch wirklich fahren können - was durch zusätzliche Fahrstunden und Fahrsicherheitstrainings etc. erreicht werden könnte. Andererseits kann ich es aber auch verstehen, dass man seinen Sportwagen auch fahren will, ohne noch einen extra Führerschein machen zu müssen.

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## schneemaus (4. September 2011)

Nö. Find ich sinnlos. Auch bei 180 muss ich mein Fahrzeug beherrschen können, nicht erst bei Geschwindigkeiten über 250. Wird mir hier glaub ich keiner weismachen wollen, dass die meisten Autounfälle mit Geschwindigkeiten über 250 km/h passieren o.O

Direkt nach der Führerscheinprüfung fährt doch niemand, der bei halbwegs klarem Verstand ist, mit Geschwindigkeiten von 200+. Ich bin die ersten Wochen nicht schneller als 130 mit meinem Corsa gefahren, dass ich auf dem Bodenblech saß und mich gefreut hab, wenn's bergab 170 ging, kam erst später. Und mit meinem Astra jetzt war es anfangs genauso. Bin nicht über 150 raus, wirklich ausgefahren hab ich ihn erst nach ein paar Wochen. Gleiche Geschichte beim Insignia von Vaddern, der so 240 schafft. So schnell bin ich auch noch nich oft mit dem Auto gefahren und wenn, dann nur auf Strecken, die mir bekannt sind.

Also nein, ich find's sinnlos.


----------



## Magogan (4. September 2011)

Naja ... *hust* ... wenn du wüsstest, wie manche Leute fahren, die erst seit einem Jahr oder so den Führerschein haben  Ich z.B. ... aber ich fahre auch nicht schneller als 250 auf der Autobahn, mein Auto schafft nur 240 ... 

Naja, ist auch nicht wirklich meine Idee mit dem FS, hab mal bei gutefrage.net die Frage gestellt, wie man die Drosselung vom BMW M3 rausmachen kann (nur für den Fall, dass ich mir mal so ein Auto kaufen sollte, wer weiß, ob es dazu kommt), da hat einer das mit dem speziellen Führerschein gesagt, also dass man den dazu braucht (was natürlich Unsinn ist).


----------



## Saji (4. September 2011)

Wenn ich bedenke, wie viele Unfälle Fahranfänger wegen hoher, aber nicht überhöhter, Geschwindigkeit verursachen (ganz ab von den 250km/h), fände ich ein verbindliches Fahrtraining mit anschließender Prüfung speziell für hohe Geschwindigkeiten gar nicht mal so schlecht. Also so eine Art Fahrsicherheitstraining Light kombiniert mit hohem Tempo. Besteht man das nicht, darf man auch nicht zu finalen zugelassen werden.


----------



## Konov (4. September 2011)

Gute Idee, bin eindeutig dafür.
So wie Rennfahrer ja z.B. auch entsprechende Trainings vorher ablegen müssen. (Hobbyrennfahrer z.B.)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. September 2011)

wieviele leute haben schon autos die über 250 schaffen?


----------



## LeWhopper (4. September 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wieviele leute haben schon autos die über 250 schaffen?



Genau. Exakt das selbe hab ich auch gedacht.

Mein erstes Auto fuhr mit Rückenwind und Berg runter 160. 130 war so der Durchschnitt auf der Autobahn. Naja man fühlte sich wie in nem Go-Kart  Was will man schon mit 35 Ps erreichen^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. September 2011)

Bin ich dagegen. Das wäre mal wieder unendlich bürokratischer Aufwand und jede Menge zusätzliche Kosten wegen ganz wenigen Fahrzeugen, die überhaupt diese Marke erreichen. Und noch weitaus weniger Fahrer werden dieses Tempo je fahren. Also kommen hauptsächlich Motorräder in Betracht. Aber das Fahrgefühl ändert sich zwischen 200 und 330 sowieso nicht sonderlich. 

Sinnvoll wäre m.E. eine bundesweite Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung von 140 oder 150. Wäre aus Verkehrssicherheits-, Finanz- und Umweltgründen sinnvoll.


----------



## LeWhopper (4. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sinnvoll wäre m.E. eine bundesweite Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung von 140 oder 150. Wäre aus Verkehrssicherheits-, Finanz- und Umweltgründen sinnvoll.



Statistisch gesehen gibt es weniger Unfälle wenn die Geschwindigkeitsgrenze oben offen (Richtgeschwindigkeit 130 aber oben offen) ist als wenn man eine Begrenzung einführt.


----------



## nemø (4. September 2011)

Mein erstes Auto hat genau so Geschwindigkeitsspitze von 130. Dann ist vorbei, Bergab mit Rückenwind und wem, der schiebt, ist immer was anderes, klar.

Ich denke, dass ein solcher Führerschein Unsinn ist, erstens schaffen kaum Autos, die man serienmässig erwirbt und dann auch so ausfährt 250, zum zweiten kann von jemandem, der genug Geld hat, ein solches Auto- zu kaufen, erwartet werden, dass er auch kalkulieren kann, wie man mit so einem gefährt umgeht.


----------



## Vyren (4. September 2011)

Für KfZ die eine Geschwindigkeit von 250km/h gibt es schon etwas in der Art wie einen Führerschein... da gibt es eine Sonderaufschrift / Sonderführerscheinkarte man darf dann bei der Führerscheinprüfung nur 3 Fehler machen (insgesamt) dann darfst du einen Wagen fahren der 250km/h und mehr fährt

Aber für einen Serienmäßigen Bau eines KfZ das 250km/h+ fährt ist unnütz...

*Verkehr*

Vor allem im Sommer gibts bei uns Stau, Herbst, Winter & Frühling sind zu nass sodass man die gewünschte Stärke nicht ausnutzen / auskosten kann
Bei uns haben zu viele Leute ein KfZ sodass jeder den anderen überholen will und daraus mehr Unfälle entstehen und somit die Kosten für Versicherung und Rep. steigen
Durch zu viele Unfälle dank der hohen Geschwindigkeit ziehen sich die Versicherungen zurück wie in den 70ern in den U.S.A. der Chevrolet Impala SS (das war ein Sportpaket) dessen Motor ganze 250 PS fasste öfters bis zu 300 da die Stärke zu hoch war wollten Versicherungen diesen Wagen nicht versichern weil er a) zu stark war b) daraus zu viele Unfälle raus kamen.

*Kosten*

Ein Auto solcher Stärke / Drehmoment / Beschleunigung würde die Preise in die Höhe treiben, das Auto dürfte man dann nur mit 23 versichern da es ein paar bestimmte Gesetze gibt in der StVo (Straßenverkehrsordnung) und im VsVtG (Versicherungsvertragsgesetz) auch die würde sehr hoch sein zusätzlich noch die Bereifung, da unsere KfZ-Reifenmischung gut ist für 130 - 180 km/h müssten wir erneut experimentieren um eine weitere Bereifung zu entwickeln die noch Resistenter und Kraftübertragender wäre, zusätzlich würden die Verbrauchskosten steigen, Kühlwasser, Kraftstoff da so ein Auto teils so viel fressen würde wie ein LkW.
Außerdem würden die Kraftstoffpreise in die Höhe schießen da die Regierung sieht das mehr verbraucht wird und die  Ware geringer wird um aus den letzten Tropfen das meinste raus zu holen. Die Anschaffungskosten für Sonderausstattung würden ebenfalls hoch sein, ESP & ABS, DriverAssistent, die Karroserie müsste man umbauen damit der Wagen steifer ist und nicht sofort einknickt, verstärkte Bremsbeläge & -Scheiben. Außerdem würde die Steuer (ja die Allgemeine atm 19% Steuer) noch höher sein da die Straßen besser oder öfters ausgebessert sein müssen damit man solch ein Auto fahren darf.
Die Plakette lass ich mal aus ^^

Das waren ein paar Punkte...


Cheers Vyren


----------



## MrBlaki (4. September 2011)

Die meisten Unfälle passieren im Stadt Verkehr. Und dort fährt man wohl kaum 250...^^"
Fände ich nicht sinvoll und wie schon gesagt, wiviele Leute haben ein Auto das 250+ fahren kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Statistisch gesehen gibt es weniger Unfälle wenn die Geschwindigkeitsgrenze oben offen (Richtgeschwindigkeit 130 aber oben offen) ist als wenn man eine Begrenzung einführt.



Diese Statistik würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## nemø (4. September 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Die meisten Unfälle passieren im Stadt Verkehr, weil manche da 250 fahren müssen.




Fix'd


----------



## Magogan (4. September 2011)

Vyren schrieb:


> Für KfZ die eine Geschwindigkeit von 250km/h gibt es schon etwas in der Art wie einen Führerschein... da gibt es eine Sonderaufschrift / Sonderführerscheinkarte man darf dann bei der Führerscheinprüfung nur 3 Fehler machen (insgesamt) dann darfst du einen Wagen fahren der 250km/h und mehr fährt
> 
> Aber für einen Serienmäßigen Bau eines KfZ das 250km/h+ fährt ist unnütz...
> 
> ...



Selten solch einen Unsinn gelesen, sry. Außerdem gibt es bereits Autos, die weit mehr als 250 km/h fahren können. Und ja, die werden serienmäßig produziert und können auch ohne Probleme versichert werden. Und einen extra Führerschein braucht man dafür auch nicht ...


----------



## Potpotom (5. September 2011)

Sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen grossen Sinn drin... ob ich nu 260 fahre (bisher max *schnief) oder 180, der Unterschied ist nicht so gewaltig und die Fahrweise bleibt die gleiche.

Aufpassen, vorrausschauend fahren muss man so oder so.

Fahrsicherheitstraining zur Pflicht zu machen halte ich nicht für gut, aber ich würde es gut finden wenn sich das jeder mal freiwillig gönnt - gute Erfahrung die einen durchaus helfen kann und wird. 

Zu Unfällen... also mal ganz im Ernst, ich glaub die Unfälle auf Autobahnen aufgrund von Geschwindigkeiten jenseits von 250 halten sich extrem in Grenzen. 

@Vyren
Von welchem Land redest du?


----------



## win3ermute (5. September 2011)

Vyren schrieb:


> Durch zu viele Unfälle dank der hohen Geschwindigkeit ziehen sich die Versicherungen zurück wie in den 70ern in den U.S.A. der Chevrolet Impala SS (das war ein Sportpaket) dessen Motor ganze 250 PS fasste öfters bis zu 300 da die Stärke zu hoch war wollten Versicherungen diesen Wagen nicht versichern weil er a) zu stark war b) daraus zu viele Unfälle raus kamen.



Kleiner Exkurs:

Das ist falsch. Zunächst mal kann man die US-PS-Zahlen dieser Zeit nicht mit dem europäischen Standard vergleichen. Die SAE-Angabe bezog sich rein auf den Motor, während hier ungefähr das angegeben wurde, was tatsächlich nach Kupplung etc. geleistet wurde. PS-Spitzenreiter war hier der 7,0l-Chrysler-Hemi mit 425 SAE-PS (das sind allerdings immer noch ungefähr 350 PS nach der DIN).
Das große Problem der Muscle und Pony Cars lag nicht in ihrer extremen Motorisierung, sondern in der "Traktor-Technik", die ansonsten verbaut war. Die Dinger kamen nicht selten mit Trommelbremsen vorne (Scheibe nur als Aufpreis), starren Hinterachsen und Blattfedern daher, die in Verbindung mit den Ballon-Diagonalreifen alles, nur keine vernünftige Traktion auf die Strasse brachten. Zusammen mit der mehr als unpräzisen Lenkung waren die hinterradangetriebenen Dinger wunderbar geeignet, um damals populäre Viertel-Meilen-Rennen auf gerader Strecke zu fahren - Kurven sollte man eher vermeiden; die mögen diese Dinosaurier gar nicht!
Da sich diese durchaus faszinierenden, aber bauart bedingten saugefährlichen Karren fast ausschließlich an ein junges Publikum richteten, zogen die Versicherer die Preise an, um eben das Jungvolk fernzuhalten. In Verbindung mit der damaligen Ölkrise und der Rationierung von Benzin und zusätzlichen Gedanken um Luftverschmutzung (Katalysator-Pflicht ab '74 in den USA) wurde die Industrie gezwungen, umzudenken - die Ära der Viertel-Meilen-Monster in Coke-Bottle-Design (Hüftschwung, Baby!) wie Dodge Charger, Plymouth Roadrunner und Barrracuda und AMC Machine war vorbei.
Im Vergleich zu den Muscle und Pony Cars war trotz aller Schwächen jedes im damaligen europäischen Straßenverkehr befindliche Auto ein Ausbund von Sicherheit. Wohlgemerkt: Wir reden hier von einer Zeit, in der auch hierzulande Kopfstützen, Sicherheitsgurte und Scheibenbremsen nebst Bremskraftverstärker aufpreispflichtiger Luxus waren und keineswegs Vorschrift. Selbsttragende Karossen und Verbundglas waren ebensowenig selbstverständlich, dafür lagen die Tanks oftmals direkt im Seitenteil oder unter dem Kofferraum. Wer so ein Ding ohne Erfahrung fährt, bekommt Schweißausbrüche und Panikattacken und fragt sich, wie zum Teufel die Leute damals überhaupt den Straßenverkehr überlebt haben.

Zum Thema:

Einen speziellen Führerschein braucht es nicht, zumal derart schnelle Autos eher in der absoluten Minderheit sind! Sinnvoll wäre eventuell eine Beschränkung für Fahranfänger, wie es beim Motorrad schon lange usus ist: Wer unter 25 ist, darf zwei Jahre lang nur leistungsschwächere Motoren fahren.


----------



## shadow24 (5. September 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke, wie viele Unfälle Fahranfänger wegen hoher, aber nicht überhöhter, Geschwindigkeit verursachen (ganz ab von den 250km/h), fände ich ein verbindliches Fahrtraining mit anschließender Prüfung speziell für hohe Geschwindigkeiten gar nicht mal so schlecht. Also so eine Art Fahrsicherheitstraining Light kombiniert mit hohem Tempo. Besteht man das nicht, darf man auch nicht zu finalen zugelassen werden.




sign,seh ich ähnlich...also anstatt son schwachsinn wie extraführerschein für geräte ab 250 km/h würde ich mir lieber gedanken um aktuelle unfall-probleme im verkehr machen...gerade fahranfänger neigen dazu fehler bei überhöhten geschwindigkeiten zu machen und dabei die eigene fahrkünste zu überschätzen...
von daher würde ich empfehlen neben den pflichstd auf autobahn udn nachtfahrt(gibts doch heutzutage immer noch,oder?) zumindest 2 pflichstd bei hoher geschwindigkeit einzuführen.problem dabei wäre eine geeignete strecke zu finden.wir haben hier vor ort ein adac-fahrsicherheitszentrum.damit sind aber leider nicht viele ausgestattet.udn dann wäre es für die fahrschulen schon ein erhebliches organisationsproblem...


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2011)

150-160 sollte wohl eine Grenze sein, vllt. sogar 180. Ab da fängt es nämlich an, Spaß zu machen...

Was ich eher interessant fände, wäre ein Test alle paar Jährchen, indem es nicht um Schilderwald oder RvL geht, sondern mehr als Reaktionstest. Ergo eine praktische Prüfung, um die Fahrtauglichkeit zu bewahren.

Denn gefährlich sind nicht die Raser, sondern die Schleicher (mit Hut), wegen denen wir Raser tatsächlich dann "agressiv" werden und "dumme" Dinge tun.

Wer nicht besteht, hat nen Nachholtermin, darf aber bis dahin seinen Führerschein behalten.

Wenn das kommt, gründe ich ein Taxiunternehmen


----------



## Potpotom (5. September 2011)

Wenn man beim Autofahren agressiv wirst sollte man seinen Führerschein eigentlich eh abgeben.


----------



## Hubautz (5. September 2011)

Das heisst mit anderen Worten, wenn dir einer zu langsam fährt, bist du nicht mehr so ganz zurechnungsfähig?
Wäre es da nicht für alle anderen um dich herum von Vorteil wenn deine Motorisierung „Dumme Dinge" nur bis zu einem begrenzten Maß zuließe?

Mich regen Schleicher (vor Allem auf der Mittelspur) auch auf, aber die tun eigentlich niemandem etwas, während 



Doofkatze schrieb:


> wir Raser


die 



Doofkatze schrieb:


> dann "agressiv" werden und "dumme" Dinge tun.



in der Regel wesentlich unangenehmer für alle Beteiligten sind.


----------



## Potpotom (5. September 2011)

Ich fahre gerne und oft schnell... aber ganz im Ernst, wenn die beiden rechten Spuren so voll sind das auch Autos mit 140 links überholen müssen, spätestens dann nehm ich den Fuss vom Gas anstatt mich über Fahrer aufzuregen die langsamer fahren wollen als ich.

Bissl Vernunft sollte halte auch vorhanden sein.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wenn man beim Autofahren agressiv wirst sollte man seinen Führerschein eigentlich eh abgeben.




Wenn du dich eine Autobahn "hochbremst", weil ständig, gerade in der Nähe von LKWs, jemand direkt vor dir noch links reinzieht, sodass du stark abbremsen musst (von 160 auf 80 kmh), das eben nicht nur einmal und dich andauernd in Lebensgefahr befindest deshalb und nen Schock fürs Leben bekommst...bleibst du da ruhig? Vor allem, wenn in der gleichen Sekunde ein noch schnellerer am Horizont erscheint und lichthupend auf dich zukommt...und du daher jedes Jahr (in dem Fall ganze 15 Monate) neue Bremsen brauchst...

Die Gefahr entsteht nicht durch mich, sondern durch unachtsame "Mitfahrer", die mich zum reaktionären Handeln zwingen und mich doch recht schnell altern lassen, während sie in 90% der Fälle, nichtmal wissen, was los ist.

Die rote Ampelwelle ist ja gar nicht so das Problem. Natürlich werde ich etwas gereizt, aber oben genanntes Beispiel, was ich jede Woche erlebe...


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das heisst mit anderen Worten, wenn dir einer zu langsam fährt, bist du nicht mehr so ganz zurechnungsfähig?
> Wäre es da nicht für alle anderen um dich herum von Vorteil wenn deine Motorisierung „Dumme Dinge" nur bis zu einem begrenzten Maß zuließe?
> 
> Mich regen Schleicher (vor Allem auf der Mittelspur) auch auf, aber die tun eigentlich niemandem etwas, während
> ...




Keine Sorge, ich habe nur ein 65 PS Toyota Yaris. Der schafft nicht viel. Aber ich fahre nunmal A3 in Höhe Oberhausen-Arnheim (Holland).
Erst Freitag gab es wieder so ne Aktion, wo direkt vor mir ein Elefantenrennen (Wohnwagen) entstanden ist. Ich bin voll auf die Bremse gelatscht und war gerade noch Stoßstange an Stoßstange, weil der 80fahrende Wohnwagen den 81fahrenden Wohnwagen (jap, das ist richtig rum...) überholen wollte und sich mal wieder nicht umgeblickt hat.

Und von 140 auf 80 runterzubremsen (140 = Reisegeschwindigkeit) dauert nunmal etwas.

Mit vielen Dingen kann man ja rechnen, aber doch nicht mit sowas. 

Mein Auto ist übrigens silber...und auch nicht matt/dreckig. Eigentlich sollte man sowas sehen.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2011)

Aber meine Idee betrifft eher die Beibehaltung der Fahrtüchtigkeit. Viel zu oft fahren eben jene Blinden, mittlerweile körperlich Behinderten (kurz ALTE LEUTE, und damit möchte ich niemanden angreifen, das entspricht leider all zu häufig der Wahrheit) noch Auto, obwohl sie längst nicht mehr straßentauglich sind.

Vor knapp 3 Jahren sind meine Großeltern doch nochmal 200 km gefahren, obwohl mein fahrender Opa damals gerade ne neue Hüfte bekommen hatte und massive Schmerzmittel schlucken musste. Das er in den Monaten zuvor mehrfach gegen vorbeilaufende Container (Papier, Glas) oder seine Garagentür gefahren ist (was bewegen die sich auch so schnell), muss ich ja wohl nicht erwähnen.
Da seine Frau auch nicht mehr so ganz auf dem Damm ist (sich bei sich zu Hause verläuft) ist es ein Wunder, das beide zurückgefunden haben. Hätten wir davon gewusst, hätten wir es noch versucht zu verhindern.


----------



## Magogan (5. September 2011)

Ich kann auch nicht kapieren, wieso die Leute sich nicht umgucken, wenn sie die Spur wechseln. Musste heute erst von etwa so 210 stark abbremsen auf irgendwas im Bereich 140-160, weil einer ziemlich direkt vor mir wen überholen wollte ... Schrecklich sowas ... Wenn ich die Spur wechsle, gucke ich auch, ob von hinten keiner angerast kommt und wenn dann frei ist, blinke ich und fahre rüber. So hat man es schließlich nicht ohne Grund in der Fahrschule gelernt ...


----------



## Potpotom (5. September 2011)

Hm, also ich fahre pro Jahr sicherlich gut und gerne 30.000Km Autobahn... ob vor mir ein Auto ausschert oder nicht kann man in der Regel einschätzen. Wie gesagt, ist die Autobahn so voll dass das jederzeit passieren kann muss man seine Geschwindigkeit halt anpassen, dann gibts auch keine Schwerstarbeit für die Bremsen.

Wobei ich ganz ganz stark bezweifle das du bis auf 80Km/h runterbremsen musst, wenn ja, dann bist du eh zu schnell und bewegst dich in ständiger Lebensgefahr.

Durfte auch schon von 250 auf 120 runterbremsen, passiert halt mal und ärgern kann man sich darüber auch zu Recht ab und an. Aber ruhig sollte man dennoch bleiben, kann man das nicht muss man halt dementsprechende Konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## Hubautz (5. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> ob vor mir ein Auto ausschert oder nicht kann man in der Regel einschätzen.


Das ist interessanterweise tatsächlich so - manchen sieht man es schon aus 1 km Entfernung an. Fragt mich nicht woran das liegt, mag die Erfahrung sein aber manchmal denkt man sich scheinbar grundlos "der zieht bestimmt gleich rüber " - und siehe da...



Potpotom schrieb:


> Durfte auch schon von 250 auf 120 runterbremsen, passiert halt mal und ärgern kann man sich darüber auch zu Recht ab und an. Aber ruhig sollte man dennoch bleiben, kann man das nicht muss man halt dementsprechende Konsequenzen ziehen.


So schaut`s aus. Wer mehr als 30 km deutsche Autobahn am Sück fahren kann ohne sich mal zu ärgern hat einen besonders guten Tag erwischt. 
Und zum Thema alte Leute: 
da gibt es sicher den ein oder anderen, der den Führerschein nicht mehr haben sollte. Andererseits gibt es jede Menge 20-jährige, die ihn meines Erachtens noch nicht haben sollten. Und ich meine zu wissen, dass die meisten schweren Unfälle durch sich selbst überschätzende Kids verursacht werden.


----------



## Lakor (5. September 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das heisst mit anderen Worten, wenn dir einer zu langsam fährt, bist du nicht mehr so ganz zurechnungsfähig?
> Wäre es da nicht für alle anderen um dich herum von Vorteil wenn deine Motorisierung „Dumme Dinge" nur bis zu einem begrenzten Maß zuließe?



Tut mir leid, sehe ich komplett anders. Ich weiß nicht inwiefern du langsam fahren definierst, allerdings ist zu langsam mindestens genauso Mist wie zu schnell. Ich erlebe oft genug dass wir hier auf unseren Landstraßen (100 Km/h erlaubt und auch ohne Probleme möglich zu fahren) leute haben welche nicht schneller als 60 oder 70 fahren wollen (oder vielleicht auch nicht mehr können, wer weiß). 

Solche Leute sind es, welche dich praktisch zum Überholen nötigen. Natürlich bist du nicht zum Überholen gewzungen, aber man fährt Auto um von A nach B zu kommen, und das auch meist in einer angebrachten Zeit. Wenn man dann noch etwas Zeitnot hat kann ich jeden verstehen der sich ärgert und vielleicht auch gewissermaßen aggressiv wird. Denn meiner Meinung nach besteht absolut kein Grund so signifikant langsamer zu fahren als es erlaubt ist.

Was deine Motoriesierungsthese angeht: Die Leute, welche dann genervt sind und überholen, selbst wenn es grade nicht so sicher ist, hätten viel mehr Sicherheit bei besserer Motorisierung: Schnellere Beschleunigung -> geringer Weg welcher zum Überholen gebraucht wird. 

Ich habe leider schon oft genug gesehen, dass Leute trotz schlechter Sicht auf den Gegenverkehr wegen solchen "Schleichern" überholt haben und damit sich und andere in Gefahr gebracht haben, und natürlich ist es auch ihre Schuld, allerdings kann ich es auch irgendwie verstehen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Denn meiner Meinung nach besteht absolut kein Grund so signifikant langsamer zu fahren als es erlaubt ist.



Ob ein Grund besteht oder nicht, ist völlig irrelevant. Jeder hat das Recht, im Rahmen der StVO so schnell zu fahren, wie er möchte. Wer damit nicht leben kann, dass andere ihre Rechte wahrnehmen, hat nicht die charakterliche Reife zum Autofahren. Kein Prüfer auf der Welt würde dir bei so einem Satz den Lappen aushändigen. Wenn man dadurch noch aggressiv wird und andere in Gefahr bringt, hat echt nichts hinterm Steuer verloren.


----------



## Hubautz (5. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Wenn man dann noch etwas Zeitnot hat kann ich jeden verstehen der sich ärgert und vielleicht auch gewissermaßen aggressiv wird. Denn meiner Meinung nach besteht absolut kein Grund so signifikant langsamer zu fahren als es erlaubt ist.



Natürlich nervt das. Aber zu langsam fahren bringt erstmal niemanden in Gefahr (ich nehme mal Extremsituationen wie mit 30 auf der linken Autobahnspur fahren, was aber sogut wie nie vorkommt, aus).

Das Problem ist wie man damit umgeht &#8211; überhole ich und bringe mich und andere gegebenenfalls in Gefahr oder ergebe ich mich in mein Schicksal und hoffe, dass der vor mir bald abbiegt? Wie gesagt, wenn ich für jedes Mal. Wo ich mich im Straßenverkehr ärgern könnte einen Euro bekäme, müsste ich nicht mehr arbeiten. Wobei ich die meiste Zeit im Straßenverkehr auf dem Weg von oder zur Arbeit bin, was hier zu einem interessanten Paradoxon führte.


----------



## Lakor (5. September 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Natürlich nervt das. Aber zu langsam fahren bringt erstmal niemanden in Gefahr (ich nehme mal Extremsituationen wie mit 30 auf der linken Autobahnspur fahren, was aber sogut wie nie vorkommt, aus).
> 
> Das Problem ist wie man damit umgeht – überhole ich und bringe mich und andere gegebenenfalls in Gefahr oder ergebe ich mich in mein Schicksal und hoffe, dass der vor mir bald abbiegt? Wie gesagt, wenn ich für jedes Mal. Wo ich mich im Straßenverkehr ärgern könnte einen Euro bekäme, müsste ich nicht mehr arbeiten. Wobei ich die meiste Zeit im Straßenverkehr auf dem Weg von oder zur Arbeit bin, was hier zu einem interessanten Paradoxon führte.



Gut, da muss man dann natürlich Willensstärke beweisen, das gebe ich zu. Allerdings finde ich es nach wie vor falsch dass man teilweise nicht so schnell fahren kann wie man könnte, da manche Leute mit 40 Km/h zu wenig fahren. Dafür besteht in 90% der Fälle kein Anlass (Situationen wie starker Regen, Schnee, Nebel oder sonstige Behinderung selbstverständlich ausgenommen, da sagt ja keiner was).

Und Stress gibt es immer. Ich bin beim Überholen wirklich vorsichtig, seit es einmal ein einer genau solchen Situation fast nach hinten los gegangen wäre, wobei ich zu meiner Verteidigung sagen muss, dass der, den ich Überholen wollte der Meinung war doch auf einmal beschleunigen zu müssen. Der Punkt ist aber, dass ich, wenn ich Pizza ausliefere oft in Zeitnot bin. Und dann die Willensstärke zu behalten und ruhig hinter jemandem herzutuckern, während der Chef einen durchs Handy anschreit, dass man sich beeilen soll ist nicht unbedingt einfach .

P.s.: Dein letzer Satz hat mich echt zum Lachen gebracht


----------



## Scyphus (5. September 2011)

man MUSS mit den fehlern der anderen rechnen. So heißt es in der Fahrschule, das mal vorweg!

zum thema überholen auf autobahnen:

Wenn jmd ansetzt links zu überholen, in den Spiegel schaut sieht dich zwar, aber nicht
wissend, dass du mit 250 sachen angerast kommst. Das sieht im normalfall keiner, weil keiner 10 sekunden in den aussenspiegen schaut um zu beobachten, wie lange du brauchst, um näher zu kommen.
So also wenn jmd ausschert sieht er dich womöglich nochnicht und versucht zu überholen was dann auf halber überholstrecke schon zu spät ist, da du abbremsen musst. nicht jedes auto ist ein beschleunigungswunder.
also sind viele autofahrer nicht unbedingt gleich unaufmerksam, wenn du meinst, dich mit deinen 250++ auf einer autobahn "entspannt" den trip zu verkürzen. sowas kannst du auf der rennstrecke.

JEDER sollte so fahren, dass falls einer einen fehler macht (irren ist menschlich) ein anderer seinen fehler ausbügeln kann.


Ich muss gestehen ich fahre auch gern über 200+, aber ich fahre motorrad. Ich habe gelernt, dass meist die Fehler der anderen mein Unglück bedeuten. Alle 4-5 sekunden schaue ich in den rückspiegel, fast so oft wie ich blinzle. Aufmerksam und vorrausschauend fahren und mit allem rechnen ist das A und O auf der Straße egal ob 4-Rad oder 2-Rad. 
Der feine Unterschied jedoch -- auf dem 4-Rad wird einem so mancher kleiner fehler verziehen.


Lernt die umgebung besser zu beobachten und schon stören euch kleine fehler der anderen nichtmehr.


nen Führerschein dafür zu verlangen um 250+ zu fahren,empfinde ich als schwachsinn. noch etwas was geld für den staat bedeuten würde


----------



## vollmi (5. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Einen speziellen Führerschein braucht es nicht, zumal derart schnelle Autos eher in der absoluten Minderheit sind! Sinnvoll wäre eventuell eine Beschränkung für Fahranfänger, wie es beim Motorrad schon lange usus ist: Wer unter 25 ist, darf zwei Jahre lang nur leistungsschwächere Motoren fahren.



Ich würde sagen so eine Regelung würde erstens nur äusserst wenige Menschen betreffen und zweitens tatsächlich zur Sicherheit beitragen.
Ich meine soo viele unter 25 welche sich ein Auto leisten können welches über 200 Sachen fahren kann gibts ja nun nicht. Bleiben also nur die welche sich ein solches Auto ausleihen oder mieten.

Aber ist der Sicherheitsgewinn wirklich so gross das man noch eine zusätzliche Regelung einführen muss?

Ich denke da wäre ein Obligates Sicherheitstrainig FÜR ALLE wesentlich effektiver.
Und dafür die möglichkeit mit Lernfahrausweis schon in Begleitung eines Führerscheinbesitzers ohne teure Fahrstunden schon Fahrpraxis zu sammeln. Da macht ja z.B. die Schweiz doch recht gute Erfahrungen.

mfG René


----------



## vollmi (5. September 2011)

Scyphus schrieb:


> JEDER sollte so fahren, dass falls einer einen fehler macht (irren ist menschlich) ein anderer seinen fehler ausbügeln kann.



Kann man das nicht irgendwie Fett blinkend auf jeden neu ausgestellten Führerschein kleben und zusätzlich noch jedem zur Tankquittung dazugeben?

Ich meine ich fahr auch öfter mit 250+km/h, aber mit der Geschwindikeit kann man doch keinen überholen schongarnicht mit einer 150+km/h Differenzgeschwindigkeit vorbeifahren, da verzeiht es einfach keinen Fehler mehr. Das geht einfach nicht.

mfG René


----------



## Lilrolille (5. September 2011)

@Dookatze, für dich wärs echt besser du steigst nie mehr in ein Auto ein, wer solche Agressionen an den Tag legt beim Autofahren, hat im Strassenverkehr nix zu suchen. Mit solchen Situationen muss man immer rechnen und wenn du jedes Jahr neue Bremsen brauchst, sagt das ja schon einiges über deinen Fahrstil aus


----------



## Lakor (5. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ob ein Grund besteht oder nicht, ist völlig irrelevant. Jeder hat das Recht, im Rahmen der StVO so schnell zu fahren, wie er möchte. Wer damit nicht leben kann, dass andere ihre Rechte wahrnehmen, hat nicht die charakterliche Reife zum Autofahren. Kein Prüfer auf der Welt würde dir bei so einem Satz den Lappen aushändigen. Wenn man dadurch noch aggressiv wird und andere in Gefahr bringt, hat echt nichts hinterm Steuer verloren.



Oh, das habe ich vorhin vollkommen überlesen. Also: Es ist nicht korrekt dass du so langsam fahren darfst wie du willst, in dem Moment wo du andere behinderst oder nötigst ist es nicht mehr erlaubt. Leider gibt es dabei aber keine so konkreten Vorschriften wie beim zu schnell fahren. Allerdings zieht die Polizei auch Leute raus welche mit 40 Km/h unter der erlaubten Geschwindigkeit fahren, habe ich persönlich schon miterlebt. 

Beispiel: Leute welche auf der Autobahn LKWs behindern. Kommt nicht allzuoft vor, allerdings habe ich auch das schon gesehen. De Facto gibt es auf der deutschen Autobahn KEINE Mindestgeschwindigkeit. Also müsste es deiner Aussage nach erlaubt sein 50 zu fahren. Viel Erfolg wenn du dann auf der Autobahn bist und LKW Überholverbot herrscht (wie das auf weiten Teilen der Autobahn der Fall ist). Da wird die Polizei dich auch rausziehen, gehe ich stark von aus.

Und was "Aggression" angeht, damit ist wohl kaum gemeint dass man wie ein Berserker das Lenkrad nach Links reißt und in der Kurve zum überholen ausschert. Ich persönlich meinte damit mehr das Gefühl welches ich bekomme wenn ich im Stress bin und mich ärgere dass ich nicht vorran komme. Aggression wäre in dem Fall gleichzusetzen mit dem Wunsch in das Lenkrad zu beißen.


----------



## Lilrolille (5. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Oh, das habe ich vorhin vollkommen überlesen. Also: Es ist nicht korrekt dass du so langsam fahren darfst wie du willst, in dem Moment wo du andere behinderst oder nötigst ist es nicht mehr erlaubt. Leider gibt es dabei aber keine so konkreten Vorschriften wie beim zu schnell fahren. Allerdings zieht die Polizei auch Leute raus welche mit 40 Km/h unter der erlaubten Geschwindigkeit fahren, habe ich persönlich schon miterlebt.
> 
> Beispiel: Leute welche auf der Autobahn LKWs behindern. Kommt nicht allzuoft vor, allerdings habe ich auch das schon gesehen. De Facto gibt es auf der deutschen Autobahn KEINE Mindestgeschwindigkeit. Also müsste es deiner Aussage nach erlaubt sein 50 zu fahren. Viel Erfolg wenn du dann auf der Autobahn bist und LKW Überholverbot herrscht (wie das auf weiten Teilen der Autobahn der Fall ist). Da wird die Polizei dich auch rausziehen, gehe ich stark von aus.
> 
> Und was "Aggression" angeht, damit ist wohl kaum gemeint dass man wie ein Berserker das Lenkrad nach Links reißt und in der Kurve zum überholen ausschert. Ich persönlich meinte damit mehr das Gefühl welches ich bekomme wenn ich im Stress bin und mich ärgere dass ich nicht vorran komme. Aggression wäre in dem Fall gleichzusetzen mit dem Wunsch in das Lenkrad zu beißen.



Nur weil jemand "langsam" fährt nötigt er dich noch lange nicht (du willst schneller fahren, dein Problem, der Verkehr lässt es nicht zu, dein Pech). Das mit der "Mindestgeschwindigkeit" ist nicht nur in Deutschland so, sondern die gibts nirgends Es gibt nur eine "Richtgeschwindigkeit" und die bezieht sich darauf, dass dein Fahrzeug mindestens eine "Bauartgeschwindigkeit" von X haben muss. 

Und für dich gilt eigentlich das was ich schon zu Doofkatze geschrieben hab, wenn man beim Autofahren bzw. übers Autofahren spricht und "Agression", "Stress", "ich ärgere mich" in einem Satz verwendet, dann ist es besser du steigst nie mehr in ein Fahrzeug ein, dass du selbst lenken musst.


----------



## win3ermute (6. September 2011)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Das mit der "Mindestgeschwindigkeit" ist nicht nur in Deutschland so, sondern die gibts nirgends Es gibt nur eine "Richtgeschwindigkeit" und die bezieht sich darauf, dass dein Fahrzeug mindestens eine "Bauartgeschwindigkeit" von X haben muss.



§ 1 Grundregeln
(1) Die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr erfordert ständige Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksicht.
(2) Jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer hat sich so zu verhalten, daß kein Anderer geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr, als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar, behindert oder belästigt wird.
(StVO)

(2) wird so ausgelegt, daß auf Landstraßen Leute, die ohne ersichtlichen Grund nicht nahe der zulässigen Höchstgeschwindigkeit fahren, eine Behinderung darstellen. Selbiges gilt auf Autobahnen: Die Richtgeschwindigkeit bzw. darunter die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit sollte gefahren werden.

Es ist übrigens ein Durchfallgrund in der Fahrprüfung, wenn man auf Autobahnen ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung ohne Not unter der Richtgeschwindigkeit von 130 khm/h fährt. Man darf eben nicht so langsam fahren, wie man möchte, wenn dazu durch die Verkehrs- und Wetterlage keinerlei Anlass gegeben ist. Und genau so ein Fall wurde oben beschrieben!

Und die Sache mit der Aggression würde ich nicht überbewerten: So ziemlich jeder, der nicht dauerhaft unter Beruhigungsmittel steht, hat sich schon mal über andere Autofahrer aufgeregt, die richtig Müll bauen oder halt ohne Not viel zu langsam unterwegs sind.


----------



## Lakor (6. September 2011)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> [...] der Verkehr lässt es nicht zu



... ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gleichzusetzen mit: Eine leere Landstraße und ein einzelnes Fahrzeug welches signifikant zu langsam fährt.

Wollte auch nie behaupten dass es eine Mindestgeschwindkeit gibt, auch nicht in anderen Ländern. 

Bauartbedingte Höchsteschwindigkeit für die Autobahn beträgt übrigens >60 km/h, die Richtgeschwindigkeit auf Autobahnen 130 Km/h. Erläutere mir bitte den für dich erkennbaren Bezug...

Und wenn du mir erzählen willst, dass du noch nie unter Stress gefahren bist, bzw dich beim Autofahren geärgert hast, dann bist du entweder ein sich in Dauermediation befindender Mönch, durchgehend auf Sedativa oder niemals selber gefahren...



Den Rest hat win3ermute wunderbar erklärt, ich denke mein Standpunkt sollte zusammen mit seiner Aussage klar sein, danke dafür


----------



## Sethia (6. September 2011)

Es geht eigentlich nicht um das meckern oder rumbrüllen als vielmehr, um unüberlegtes Handeln im Strassenverkehr, und mit Verlaub, sein eigenes und fremdes Leben in waghalsigen Manövern zu riskieren ist viel, aber sicher kein "das passiert jedem schonmal". Das mag nicht auf dich zutreffen, aber der ein oder andere deutete das in diesem Thread ja schon an.

Nee, passierts nicht.... und ich bin sicher keine Nonne oder was weiss ich.


----------



## Manowar (6. September 2011)

So ein Führerschein ist unnütz.
Es müssen andere Bereiche unter Augenschein genommen werden:
-Fahranfänger 
-alte Menschen
- Leute die ~5tkm im Jahr fahren

Ich habe meine Fahrsicherheitstraining aus freien Zügen gemacht, weil es einfach sehr viel Spaß macht und man was dabei lernt. 
Vorallem habe ich gelernt, dass ich auf DSC/ESP/(wie der Quatsch sonst noch so heisst..), bei keinem Auto mehr missen will.

Warum sollte man sich hinterm Steuer nicht aufregen?
Wenn jemand ohne Grund mit 60 auf der Landstraße fährt? Ach ne Moment.. hier meinte ja jemand, es wäre erlaubt 
Oder die Bremsentests auf der Autobahn, wenn jemand mit 95kmh einen LKW überholen will (spontanerweise natürlich).
Wenn jemand zu dämlich ist, sein Fernlicht auszuschalten. Da bekomm ich Augenkrebs von.
Wenn jemand zu dämlich ist, richtig in einen Kreisverkehr zu fahren und mir fast ins Auto kracht.
etc

Es gibt zu viel, dass auf den Straßen falsch läuft, da sind die 250+ Leute sau egal. Man kann auch mit 160kmh rasen.


----------



## Potpotom (6. September 2011)

Wie Sethia über deinem Beitrag ja schon sagte... das "Aufregen" ist garnicht das Problem. Problematisch wirds wenn das dann in einer agressiven Fahrweise mündet die nicht nur das eigene, sondern auch andere Leben gefährdet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2011)

Mir verschließt sich der Sinn solcher Geschwindigkeiten, sofern sie auf "Normal" befahrenen Straßenabschnitten stattfindet... ist doch viel zu voll um dort eine signifikante Änderung der gewünschen Ankunftszeit zu erzielen...


----------



## Manowar (6. September 2011)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht, da spielt aber ein anderer Punkt mit:
Was für ein Fahrer ist man?
- Auto muss von A nach B kommen 
oder - sitze ich gern im Auto
?
Macht einfach Spaß 

Ich fand einen Test mal lustig, M560 VS E60 520d. Strecke München - Hamburg.
Der M5 natürlich immer knallgas (und dementsprechend oft an der Tanke)
Der 520d mit konstanten 120kmh.

Der 520d kam 10 Minuten später an 

Also selbst auf so einer Strecke, nimmt sich das eigentlich garnichts und trotzdem würde ich den M5 immer bevorzugen.


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso soviele sich gegen so eine Führerschein-Idee aussprechen.

Die Vorteile liegen klar auf der Hand:
Schnellfahrer müssen sich einem Training unterziehen, dass ihnen nur zuträglich sein kann. Schaden tut es so oder so nicht.

Jemand der nicht über 250 fährt, braucht so ein Training nicht. Und wer fährt schon im normalen Straßenverkehr - selbst auf Reisen oder weiß der Geier wo - 250km/h?

Hier wird ein bißchen so argumentiert, als wären 90% der Autofahrer gleichzeitig Rennfahrer. Dem ist nicht so. Kaum jemand fährt über 200, erst Recht nicht über 250. Aber wenn jemand so schnell fährt, dann muss er sein Auto kontrollieren können. Kann er das nicht, ist er ein rasendes Geschoß, dass jeder Sicherheit entbehrt - meiner Meinung nach. 

Wer rasen will (oder um es weniger polemisch auszudrücken: wer schnell fahren will...), sollte selbst das Interesse haben, sein Auto dabei auch halbwegs kontrollieren zu können und so etwaigen Unfällen vorzubeugen.
Hat er das Interesse nicht, ist er es nicht Wert, den Tacho über 200 drehen zu dürfen. Fertig, aus!

Wie mehrfach bereits erwähnt wurde, bringt einem 250 auf der Autobahn bei den meisten Strecken kaum einen "Zeitvorteil".
Das Risiko eingehen sich selbst oder jemand anderes tot zu fahren, um 10 Minuten früher anzukommen? Wo ist die Verhältnismässigkeit. Wer auf der Autobahn meint 250 fahren zu müssen, soll gefälligst eine entsprechende Schulung erfolgreich abschließen - ergo einen Spezial-Führerschein, ODER der Betroffene kann mit seiner Kiste auf den Nürburgring und sich da austoben. Alles andere ist halsbrecherisch, unnütz und vorallem unvernünftig.

In der Fahrschule lernt kein Mensch wie es ist mit 250km/h über die Autobahn zu rasen oder bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten generell Kurven- und Überholmanöver durchzuführen ohne die Kontrolle zu verlieren.
Es lernt in der Fahrschule auch kein Mensch, wie man ein driftendes Fahrzeug wieder unter Kontrolle bekommt. In der Fahrschule lernt jeder Depp die Basics - der Rest kommt mit der Zeit von selbst, oder eben nicht. Wer dann mit 250 durch die Botanik feuert, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er dabei über die Wupper geht.
Daher: Spezial-Führerschein für Fahrzeuge, z.B. mit einer bestimmten PS-Zahl oder für Geschwindigkeitsregelungen über 250km/h.
Wie genau das geregelt wird, müssen Experten evaluieren.

Wie schon bei Motorräder geregelt: Die PS-starken Maschinen kann man erst mit 21 oder später fahren. 
Dasselbe müsste für obigen Spezial-Führerschein gelten. Unter 25 darf den keiner machen, ergo auch keine 250 oder mehr fahren.

Interessant wäre noch die Frage nach der Finanzierung eines solchen Spezial-Führerscheins durch Bund und Länder bzw. von jedem einzelnen selbst, was sicherlich die bessere Alternative wäre, da kein Mensch Rennfahrer im Straßenverkehr braucht.
Wer Rennfahrer spielen möchte, setzt sich vor die Playstation oder geht eben auf abgesperrte Rennstrecken.


----------



## Potpotom (6. September 2011)

Hier wird immer so getan als "rase" man mit 250Km/h wie ein Irrer durch die Gegend... ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass nur die wenigsten hier so halsbrecherisch fahren. 

Ich fahre auch gerne sehr schnell und tue das nur wenn die Strassenverhâltnisse das zulassen. Dennoch halte ich mich mit 260Km/h für ruhiger, umsichtiger und vor allem, aufmerksamer als die meisten anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer. Deswegen bin ich noch lange kein Rennfahrer oder solch Schwachsinn.

Mag sein das der ein oder andere bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten den überblick verliert - das besitzt aber keine Allgemeingültigkeit. Wer es nicht mag oder kann, der fährt so oder so keine 250.


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hier wird immer so getan als "rase" man mit 250Km/h wie ein Irrer durch die Gegend... ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass nur die wenigsten hier so halsbrecherisch fahren.
> 
> Ich fahre auch gerne sehr schnell und tue das nur wenn die Strassenverhâltnisse das zulassen. Dennoch halte ich mich mit 260Km/h für ruhiger, umsichtiger und vor allem, aufmerksamer als die meisten anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer.



Das ist auch gut so, das muss ja auch so sein. 
Denn wie die meisten Leute wissen, muss man mit höherer Geschwindigkeit auch schneller reagieren können und sensiblere Bewegungen durchführen.

Natürlich sollte man das nur tun, wenn die Straßenverhältnisse es zulassen. Aber das ist eine sehr schwammige Definition. Menschen machen Fehler und woher will jeder gleich gut entscheiden können, ob die Straßenverhältnisse nun geeignet sind oder nicht?
Das hängt von zahllosen Faktoren ab, die kein Mensch beeinflussen kann. Selbst wenn alles sicher scheint, kann dabei was schief gehen.

Wenn man alleine auf einer Rennstrecke solche Dinge ausprobiert, dann ist das jedem selbst sein Ding, ob er sich den Hals abfährt oder nicht.

Aber auf öffentlichen Straßen, ist man immer auch für andere verantwortlich und da ist man nie 100%ig "sicher" oder allein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Oh, das habe ich vorhin vollkommen überlesen. Also: Es ist nicht korrekt dass du so langsam fahren darfst wie du willst, in dem Moment wo du andere behinderst oder nötigst ist es nicht mehr erlaubt. Leider gibt es dabei aber keine so konkreten Vorschriften wie beim zu schnell fahren. Allerdings zieht die Polizei auch Leute raus welche mit 40 Km/h unter der erlaubten Geschwindigkeit fahren, habe ich persönlich schon miterlebt.
> 
> Beispiel: Leute welche auf der Autobahn LKWs behindern. Kommt nicht allzuoft vor, allerdings habe ich auch das schon gesehen. De Facto gibt es auf der deutschen Autobahn KEINE Mindestgeschwindigkeit. Also müsste es deiner Aussage nach erlaubt sein 50 zu fahren. Viel Erfolg wenn du dann auf der Autobahn bist und LKW Überholverbot herrscht (wie das auf weiten Teilen der Autobahn der Fall ist). Da wird die Polizei dich auch rausziehen, gehe ich stark von aus.
> 
> Und was "Aggression" angeht, damit ist wohl kaum gemeint dass man wie ein Berserker das Lenkrad nach Links reißt und in der Kurve zum überholen ausschert. Ich persönlich meinte damit mehr das Gefühl welches ich bekomme wenn ich im Stress bin und mich ärgere dass ich nicht vorran komme. Aggression wäre in dem Fall gleichzusetzen mit dem Wunsch in das Lenkrad zu beißen.



Und was passiert, wenn dich die Polizei "rauszieht"? Nichts - die haben keine rechtliche Grundlage gegen dich in der Hand. 

Im Übrigen rede ich nicht von absichtlichem Nötigen sondern einfach nur von langsamer Fahrweise. Das steht jedem zu.


----------



## Potpotom (6. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber auf öffentlichen Straßen, ist man immer auch für andere verantwortlich und da ist man nie 100%ig "sicher" oder allein.


Ja, da hast du Recht... die Frage die ich mir da stelle ist allerdings, liegt das alleine in der Hand des schnelleren? Nein, liegt es nicht!

Ausnahmslos jeder sollte in der Lage sein den Verkehr richtig einzuschätzen... nicht nur der, der schnell fährt - was so btw. eben nicht nur auf der Rennstrecke erlaubt ist.


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du Recht... die Frage die ich mir da stelle ist allerdings, liegt das alleine in der Hand des schnelleren? Nein, liegt es nicht!
> 
> Ausnahmslos jeder sollte in der Lage sein den Verkehr richtig einzuschätzen... nicht nur der, der schnell fährt - was so btw. eben nicht nur auf der Rennstrecke erlaubt ist.



Auch du hast hier Recht. ^^
Selbstverständlich muss jeder Verkehrsteilnehmern, ob jung, ob alt, ob schnell, ob langsam, aufmerksam sein.
Aber damit schneiden wir das Thema Verhältnismässigkeit.

Wer unverhältnismässig handelt, muss entsprechend mehr Verantwortung auf sich laden und aufmerksamer sein. Jemand der mit 100 auf der rechten Spur fährt, kann nicht dieselbe Position einnehmen, wie derjenige, der dahinter mit 250 Klamotten angebügelt kommt.
Das widerspricht jeder Logik und da stimmst du mir sicher zu. 

Wenn hinter dem mit 100km/h jemand mit 140km/h ankommt, liegt das im Rahmen der logischen Verhältnismässigkeit. Es gibt keine DIN-Norm zum Thema "Verhältnismässigkeit gegeben/nicht gegeben", aber bei diesem Beispiel ist es ja offensichtlich für jeden, der weiterdenken kann als 3m Feldweg.

Jeder trägt Verantwortung, aber jemand der schneller fährt als notwendig/erlaubt/vernünftig/verhältnismäßig ist, sollte für solche Situationen geschult sein, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## vollmi (6. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Menschen machen Fehler und woher will jeder gleich gut entscheiden können, ob die Straßenverhältnisse nun geeignet sind oder nicht?



Das erwartet man aber von ALLEN Autofahrern, das sie entscheiden können ob die Strassenverhältnisse für ihre Geschwindigkeit geeignet ist. Die können nämlich auch für 100km/h ungeeignet sein, oder für 50km/h.

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen zusätzliche Verbote oder Gebote wenn die Sicherheit nicht Signifikant erhöht werden kann. Diese signifikante Erhöhung der Sicherheit mag ich hier nicht erkennen.

mfG René


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> *Das erwartet man aber von ALLEN Autofahrern*, das sie entscheiden können ob die Strassenverhältnisse für ihre Geschwindigkeit geeignet ist. Die können nämlich auch für 100km/h ungeeignet sein, oder für 50km/h.
> 
> Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen zusätzliche Verbote oder Gebote wenn die Sicherheit nicht Signifikant erhöht werden kann. Diese signifikante Erhöhung der Sicherheit mag ich hier nicht erkennen.
> 
> mfG René




Und genau das ist der Punkt - man kann es nicht von allen erwarten, auch wenn sie im Besitz des Führerscheins sind, denn der Lappen ist keine Garantie dafür, dass man Dinge nie wieder falsch einschätzt, wie die Vergangenheit bereits hundertfach bewiesen hat.

Die signifikante Erhöhung der Sicherheit ist alleine dadurch gegeben, dass Kontrollverluste aufgrund von zu hoher Geschwindigkeit schonmal ausgeschlossen werden können.
Zusätzlich könnte sich eine breite Masse der "Willigen" (je nach Bedarf) mit der Thematik anhand von entsprechenden Schulungen auseinandersetzen. 
Wenn jemand mit 100km/h die Kontrolle verliert und nicht mit 250km/h, dann ist das ein anderes Paar Schuhe. Der Risikofaktor ist geringer, die Folgeschäden potentiell geringer und hier außerdem nicht Teil der Diskussion.
Wenn es danach ginge, könnte man auch für einen Bollerwagen und ein Fahrrad Führerscheine anbieten. Dass das unsinnig ist, da sind wir uns wohl einig. 

Das was du beschreibst, ist doch nur "blind" alles und jeden durch den Führerschein schleusen - der nach gutdünken mal besser gelehrt wird, mal weniger gut - und dann alles auf die Straße loslassen - ohne Einschränkungen, ohne Grenzen.
Dass dann Unfälle passieren, hat die Vergangenheit oft genug gezeigt.

Ich würde nicht so naiv sein, und glauben, dass erstmal pauschal jeder mit solchen Geschwindigkeiten umgehen kann. Denn nichts anderes impliziert deine Aussage. 
Die Menschen sind ja bekanntlich sehr unterschiedlich, das betrifft auch die Begabung im Umgang mit Autos und Fähigkeiten die damit zusammenhängen. Da kann man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.
Stattdessen MUSS man viel mehr die Möglichkeit anbieten, für diejenigen, die fähig sind, sich solchen Geschwindigkeiten auszusetzen, sich die Erlaubnis dafür zu erarbeiten.

Es wird oft immer alles mögliche "erwartet", aber genauso oft werden diese Erwartungen dann enttäuscht.


----------



## Potpotom (6. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber damit schneiden wir das Thema Verhältnismässigkeit.
> 
> Wer unverhältnismässig handelt, muss entsprechend mehr Verantwortung auf sich laden und aufmerksamer sein. Jemand der mit 100 auf der rechten Spur fährt, kann nicht dieselbe Position einnehmen, wie derjenige, der dahinter mit 250 Klamotten angebügelt kommt.


Naja, in wie weit ist es denn Unverhältnismässig, mit seinem Auto, welches eben Geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 250 erreichen kann, auf Autobahnen zu fahren auf denen diese Geschwindigkeiten eben machbar und gestattet sind?

Unverhältnismässig handelt dann auch der, der mit 100Km/h bei nahezu leerer Autobahn auf die linke Spur zieht.

Du sagst ja selbst, nahezu jeder macht Fehler bzw. kann in einem Moment der Unaufmerksamtkeit Fehler begehen - natürlich könnte man den Risikofaktor der zu hohen Geschwindigkeit entfernen indem man das grundsätzlich untersagt - die richtige Notwendigkeit dazu sehe ich aber nicht wenn ich ehrlich sein soll.

Ich fahre jedes Jahr etliche tausend Kilometer Autobahn... und die Unfälle die ich so sehe, sind Blechschäden von zu dichtem Auffahren, nicht reinlassen bei einem Reisverschlussverfahren oder schlicht und einfach, aufgrund von Müdigkeit.

Hat irgendwer hier schonmal gesehen das irgendwo jemand mit 250Km/h in ein anderes Auto krachte, wenn dieser sich auf einer Autobahn die für diese Geschwindigkeit freigegeben ist befand? Natürlich ist ein Auto bei dieser Geschwindigkeit ein Geschoss wenn es ausser Kontrolle gerät, das bezieht sich auf ein Fahrzeug mit 150Km/h aber ebenso.

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Raser oder Rennfahrer der seinen Geschwindigkeitswahn hier nun auf Teufel komm raus verteidigen will... ich halte mich grundsätzlich an die vorgeschriebene Geschwindigkeit und respektiere jeden anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer ohne ihn zu bedrängen oder dergleichen. 

EDIT: Stichwort Elektronische Geschwindigkeitstafeln... wird die Autobahn voller, in 30er Schritten nach unten regulieren - das könnte ich mir vorstellen. Dann aber auch wieder sinnvoll - bin schon bei 4 spurigen leeren Autobahnen bei Sonnenschein runterreguliert worden, das ist dann tatsâchlich nervend da unnötig.


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Naja, in wie weit ist es denn Unverhältnismässig, mit seinem Auto, welches eben Geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 250 erreichen kann, auf Autobahnen zu fahren auf denen diese Geschwindigkeiten eben machbar und gestattet sind?



Wenn jederzeit die Gefahr besteht, einen Unfall zu bauen, und man durch die Geschwindigkeit kaum spürbaren Zeitgewinn oder sonstige Vorteile hat, dann würde ich das Unverhältnismässig nennen. ^^
Das ist so, als würde ich ohne Helm Mountainbike fahren. Die Chance wirklich auf den Kopf zu fallen ist vielleicht genauso gering, wie einen Unfall zu bauen, wenn man mit 250 eine leere Autobahn herunterfährt. Aber es ist doch unverhältnismässig, weil das Risiko einfach da ist. Ich persönlich bin ein relativ vernünftiger Mensch, das ist nicht bei jedem so. Mag sein, dass ich das einen Tacken zu vernünftig sehe - aber das muss letztlich dann eben doch jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er solche Risiken eingeht.
Ich würde es nicht tun... alleine weil das Risiko einfach da ist - wenn auch gering.

Achja und ich weiß, dass über 250km/h mich nicht so flashen, dass ich das unbedingt brauche.


----------



## Potpotom (6. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Achja und ich weiß, dass über 250km/h mich nicht so flashen, dass ich das unbedingt brauche.


Irgendwie kommt das nicht überraschend.


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt das nicht überraschend.



Inwiefern? Du kannst mir ja gern erzählen, was an den 250km/h so toll ist, denn irgendwas scheint ja dran zu sein, wie ich deinem Augen-Roll-Smilie glaube entnehmen zu können. ^^


----------



## Potpotom (6. September 2011)

Verzeih mir, aber auf deine schnippischen Feststellungen, man müsse "geflasht" sein, muss man nichts erwidern denke ich - deine Meinung steht für sich, da Bedarf es keiner Rechtfertigung.


----------



## Kalyptus (6. September 2011)

Wo willste den heute bei dieser Verkehrsdichte, so schnell fahren ?


----------



## vollmi (6. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das was du beschreibst, ist doch nur "blind" alles und jeden durch den Führerschein schleusen - der nach gutdünken mal besser gelehrt wird, mal weniger gut - und dann alles auf die Straße loslassen - ohne Einschränkungen, ohne Grenzen.
> Dass dann Unfälle passieren, hat die Vergangenheit oft genug gezeigt.



Wo schreib ich denn sowas? Ich finde den Führerschein so wie er jetzt gemacht wird okay, klar man könnte ihn noch etwas vertiefen eben mit einem Sicherherheitstraining. Aber dann für Alle.



> Es wird oft immer alles mögliche "erwartet", aber genauso oft werden diese Erwartungen dann enttäuscht.



Damit muss man aber nunmal leben. Ich glaube an den gesunden Menschenverstand und bin der Meinung man sollte den Menschen möglichst viel Selbstverantwortung geben, nicht umgekehrt immer mehr Verantwortung abnehmen.

Von mir aus könnte man eh alle Begrenzungsschilder abmontieren. Wenn einer dann einen Unfall baut weil er zu schnell war und es sogar überlebt, Schein für mindestens zwei Jahre abnehmen und ihn dann wieder für die Führerscheinprüfung zulassen, fertig! Das würde signifikant zur Sicherheit beitragen da bin ich mir sicher.

mfG René


----------



## Deathstyle (6. September 2011)

Klingt für mich eher nach weiteren Kosten für den Einzelnen. Abgesehen davon bin ich der Meinung das man sein Fahrzeug auch bei 100-200 Km/h weniger schon beherrschen muss um niemanden zu gefährden.


----------



## Magogan (6. September 2011)

Och das geht locker, Kalyptus. Hab auch schon 240 geschafft auf der A10 nahe Potsdam. Und auf der A20 in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist es ebenfalls kein Problem ...


----------



## vollmi (6. September 2011)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Wo willste den heute bei dieser Verkehrsdichte, so schnell fahren ?



Also ich fahr noch oft 250+ nicht weil ich muss oder schneller da bin (nach längeren schnellen Autofahrten muss man sich eben auch länger ausruhen was den Zeitvorteil wieder frisst) sondern weil ich kann und es mir Spass macht.
Uebrigens noch nie einen Unfall noch nie ein Ticket gekriegt im schnellen Auto.

An WM oder EM Fussballspieltagen Deutschland gegen irgendwen ist es am schönsten 

mfG René


----------



## Potpotom (6. September 2011)

Das geht auf jeder Autobahn Deutschlands, zumindest die die freigegeben sind... Berufs - oder Ferienverkehr ist halt doch nicht immer.


----------



## Manowar (6. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn dich die Polizei "rauszieht"? Nichts - die haben keine rechtliche Grundlage gegen dich in der Hand.
> 
> Im Übrigen rede ich nicht von absichtlichem Nötigen sondern einfach nur von langsamer Fahrweise. Das steht jedem zu.



Wenn du dabei aber 20 Autos hinter dir stapelst, bekommst du sehr wohl eine Strafe, weil es Verkehrsbehindertes Verhalten ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn du dabei aber 20 Autos hinter dir stapelst, bekommst du sehr wohl eine Strafe, weil es Verkehrsbehindertes Verhalten ist.



Auf der linken Spur? Jo. Auf der rechten? Garantiert nicht. 

Man hat auf der Autobahn eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit von 60 Km/h, sofern es keine Baustellen, Staus o.ä. gibt. In dem Fall haben die LKWs, die permanent 100 fahren wollen, einfach Pech gehabt. Man hat alle paar Kilometer eine Chance zum Überholen, die wenigsten Überholverbote sind länger als 10 Kilometer.


----------



## Ogil (6. September 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab auch schon 240 geschafft auf der A10 nahe Potsdam. Und auf der A20 in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist es ebenfalls kein Problem ...



Ohne Dich jetzt persoenlich angehen zu wollen - aber ich denke so Leute die ohne Erfahrung/Fahrpraxis rumrasen sind sicher der Ausloeser der Ueberlegung, einen gesonderten Fuehrerschein/Test zu fordern.

Ich persoenlich finde die "Extra Fuehrerschein fuer ueber 250km/h"-Idee nicht richtig. Wenn dann doch lieber eine Einschraenkung fuer Neu-Fahrer aehnlich wie die Regelung bei Motorraedern - also z.B. maximal 120PS fuer u25-Fahrer.


----------



## Manowar (6. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Auf der linken Spur? Jo. Auf der rechten? Garantiert nicht.
> 
> Man hat auf der Autobahn eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit von 60 Km/h, sofern es keine Baustellen, Staus o.ä. gibt. In dem Fall haben die LKWs, die permanent 100 fahren wollen, einfach Pech gehabt. Man hat alle paar Kilometer eine Chance zum Überholen, die wenigsten Überholverbote sind länger als 10 Kilometer.




Dann haben wir einfach aneinander vorbeigesprochen. Ich war noch auf der Landstraße.

Außerdem sind 80kmh auf der Autobahn angesagt?


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dann haben wir einfach aneinander vorbeigesprochen. Ich war noch auf der Landstraße.



Weder Rechtsprechung noch StVO verlangen vom Verkehrsteilnehmer, dass er mit zulässiger Höchst(!)geschwindigkeit fährt. Das oft beschworene "Verkehrshindernis" jedoch ist erst bei deutlich niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten gegeben (es ist z.B. Lkw über 7,5 t auf Straßen außerorts nicht gestattet, schneller als 60 km/h zu fahren, damit muss man ja als Nachfolger auch klarkommen...).




Manowår schrieb:


> Außerdem sind 80kmh auf der Autobahn angesagt?





> (1) Autobahnen (Zeichen 330.1) und Kraftfahrstraßen (Zeichen 331.1) dürfen nur mit Kraftfahrzeugen benutzt werden, deren durch die Bauart bestimmte Höchstgeschwindigkeit mehr als 60 km/h beträgt;



Das ist die de-facto-Mindestgeschwindigkeit nach § 18, Abs. 1, Satz 1 StVO.


----------



## Manowar (6. September 2011)

Und gleich kommst du mit Fahrrädern? 

Wurde das kürzlich geändert? Hatte 80 im Kopf. 60 ist ja noch Hirnrissiger O_o


----------



## Ogil (6. September 2011)

Bei der ganzen Diskussion sollte man auch nicht vergessen, dass deutsche Autobahnen (neben den Strassen der Isle of Man) die einzigen oeffentlichen Strassen Europas ohne allgemeines Tempolimit sind. Da versucht wird die Regeln/Gesetze innerhalb der EU zu vereinheitlichen, wird es wohl auch in Deutschland in absehbarer Zukunft ein solches allgemeines Tempolimit (130km/h?) geben. Somit eruebrigt sich die Ueberlegung fuer einen speziellen Schnellfahr-Fuehrerschein eigentlich.


----------



## Lari (6. September 2011)

Es gibt nichts schöneres, als mit 120 km/h Richtung holländische Küste zu tingeln. So wenig Stress auf der Autobahn hat man selten


----------



## Manowar (6. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts schöneres, als mit 120 km/h Richtung holländische Küste zu tingeln. So wenig Stress auf der Autobahn hat man selten




Die Diskussion gabs mal in einem anderen Thread. Für mich ist diese gurkerei nicht Stressfrei.


----------



## Potpotom (6. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Die Diskussion gabs mal in einem anderen Thread. Für mich ist diese gurkerei nicht Stressfrei.


Dem kann ich zustimmen... ist für mich stressiger als das schnelle Fahren.


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Verzeih mir, aber auf deine schnippischen Feststellungen, man müsse "geflasht" sein, muss man nichts erwidern denke ich - deine Meinung steht für sich, da Bedarf es keiner Rechtfertigung.


 
 Ok, war vielleicht etwas schnippisch und auch ironisch gemeint.

 Da ich momentan sowieso kein Auto besitze, ist das Thema für mich hinfällig. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich nicht darüber diskutieren darf.
 Du kannst mir aber weiterhin gerne erklären, was es für dich ausmacht. Es würde mich ernsthaft interessieren!




vollmi schrieb:


> Ich glaube an den gesunden Menschenverstand und bin der Meinung man sollte den Menschen möglichst viel Selbstverantwortung geben, nicht umgekehrt immer mehr Verantwortung abnehmen.


 
 Es hat sich aber oft genug gezeigt, dass das nicht immer die beste Lösung ist... ich kann das nicht unterschreiben.




vollmi schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnte man eh alle Begrenzungsschilder abmontieren. Wenn einer dann einen Unfall baut weil er zu schnell war und es sogar überlebt, Schein für mindestens zwei Jahre abnehmen und ihn dann wieder für die Führerscheinprüfung zulassen, fertig! Das würde signifikant zur Sicherheit beitragen da bin ich mir sicher.


 
 Die Logik musst du mir erklären... der Unfall ist bereits passiert, *weil *er zu schnell war. Dieselbe Prüfung, die er bereits hatte dann 2 Jahre später wiederholen und ihm nichts neues beibringen?
 Er wird höchstens den selben Fehler wieder machen oder sich nie wieder selbst ans Steuer eines Autos setzen.




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Klingt für mich eher nach weiteren Kosten für den Einzelnen. Abgesehen davon bin ich der Meinung das man sein Fahrzeug auch bei 100-200 Km/h weniger schon beherrschen muss um niemanden zu gefährden.


 
 Das hatten wir doch schon: Natürlich musst du auch mit 100km/h oder Schritttempo dein Auto beherrschen.
 Aber das Gefahrenpotential und die Handhabung ist doch völlig unterschiedlich. Hanebüchener Vergleich IMO!





vollmi schrieb:


> Also ich fahr noch oft 250+ nicht weil ich muss oder schneller da bin (nach längeren schnellen Autofahrten muss man sich eben auch länger ausruhen was den Zeitvorteil wieder frisst) *sondern weil ich kann und es mir Spass macht.*



Genau das bemängele ich an dieser Stelle (verzeih mir), denn dieser Spass kann auf Kosten anderer gehen.

 Wenn du Hellseher bist und genau weißt, auf welcher Straße, von Uhrzeit X bis Uhrzeit Y genau 0 Personen/Fahrzeuge/sonstige Ungeheuer unterwegs sind und du dort genau XX Minuten mit über 250km/h fahren kannst ohne jemanden zu gefährden, dann bitte.

 Aber ich glaube, Hellseher gibts noch net soviele. Auf einer Rennstrecke könntest du dich auslassen, ohne andere Verkehrsteilnehmer zu gefährden. Warum also nicht dort?
 Klar kostet Geld, aber da ist warscheinlich der gute Herr-über-250-Fahrer wieder zu geizig um die 24 Euro auszugeben und durch die grüne Hölle zu pesen. (ohne dir das jetzt direkt unterstellen zu wollen, sondern allgemein)




Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn dann doch lieber eine Einschraenkung fuer Neu-Fahrer aehnlich wie die Regelung bei Motorraedern - also z.B. maximal 120PS fuer u25-Fahrer.



Ich schließe mich dem Vorschlag dann mal an.



Ogil schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Diskussion sollte man auch nicht vergessen, dass deutsche Autobahnen (neben den Strassen der Isle of Man) die einzigen oeffentlichen Strassen Europas ohne allgemeines Tempolimit sind. Da versucht wird die Regeln/Gesetze innerhalb der EU zu vereinheitlichen, wird es wohl auch in Deutschland in absehbarer Zukunft ein solches allgemeines Tempolimit (130km/h?) geben. Somit eruebrigt sich die Ueberlegung fuer einen speziellen Schnellfahr-Fuehrerschein eigentlich.



Das bleibt zu hoffen.
Nicht umsonst haben die anderen EU-Länder entsprechende Verordnungen. 
Aber wie in unserem maroden Bildungssystem auch, hinkt Deutschland nur all zu gern hinterher.


----------



## Magogan (6. September 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ohne Dich jetzt persoenlich angehen zu wollen - aber ich denke so Leute die ohne Erfahrung/Fahrpraxis rumrasen sind sicher der Ausloeser der Ueberlegung, einen gesonderten Fuehrerschein/Test zu fordern.
> 
> Ich persoenlich finde die "Extra Fuehrerschein fuer ueber 250km/h"-Idee nicht richtig. Wenn dann doch lieber eine Einschraenkung fuer Neu-Fahrer aehnlich wie die Regelung bei Motorraedern - also z.B. maximal 120PS fuer u25-Fahrer.



Kann sein, aber du vergisst, dass ich selber den Thread erstellt habe 

Und bis 25 Jahre nur 120 PS fahren ist auch realitätsfremd. Man kann mit einem 120 PS starken Auto genauso einen Unfall bauen wie mit einem, das 240 PS hat. Das Auto mit 240 PS ist dabei noch praktischer, weil es nicht das Problem hat, dass man beim Überholen oder beim Beschleunigen beim Auffahren auf die Autobahn zu langsam ist, wobei erstes auch oft zu Unfällen führt. Außerdem ist es nicht die Regel, dass Fahranfänger Autos mit 192 PS oder mehr haben, wie es bei mir der Fall ist. Abgesehen davon habe ich seit einem Jahr den Führerschein (BF17) und fahre seit 1,25 Jahren ca. Motorrad (die letzten Monate nicht mehr, da ich das Auto dem Motorrad vorgezogen habe), also ein kompletter Fahrneuling bin ich nicht 

Bei Motorrädern ist die momentane Regelung allerdings sinnvoll, da diese doch ernorme Beschleunigungen und Höchstgeschwindigkeiten erreichen können und abgesehen davon auch schnell zum Tode führen, wenn man mit ihnen irgendwo gegenfährt. Außerdem sind gebrauchte Motorräder sehr billig und dafür auch für viele Anfänger erschwinglich, das heißt also, dass sich Fahranfänger von der finanziellen Seite her meist ein Motorrad mit 100 PS leisten könnten, was bei Autos eher weniger der Fall ist.


----------



## vollmi (6. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Logik musst du mir erklären... der Unfall ist bereits passiert, *weil *er zu schnell war. Dieselbe Prüfung, die er bereits hatte dann 2 Jahre später wiederholen und ihm nichts neues beibringen?
> Er wird höchstens den selben Fehler wieder machen oder sich nie wieder selbst ans Steuer eines Autos setzen.



Ich denke mit drakonischeren Strafen lernen die Leute eher etwas aus ihren schon gemachten Fehlern. 
Was meinst du mit nix neues beibringen? Er hat sich ja schon beigebracht, Strasse nicht ernstnehmen gleich Unfall.
Eine Heisse Herdplatte fasst man auch nur einmal an ohne das einem die Eltern extra zusätzlich beibringen müssen Achtung Herdplatte heiss.




> Genau das bemängele ich an dieser Stelle (verzeih mir), denn dieser Spass kann auf Kosten anderer gehen.
> 
> Wenn du Hellseher bist und genau weißt, auf welcher Straße, von Uhrzeit X bis Uhrzeit Y genau 0 Personen/Fahrzeuge/sonstige Ungeheuer unterwegs sind und du dort genau XX Minuten mit über 250km/h fahren kannst ohne jemanden zu gefährden, dann bitte.
> 
> ...



Dazu muss man doch kein Hellseher sein. Nennt sich Fahren auf Sichtweite. Auch mit 300 kann man so fahren das man vor dem Stauende anhalten kann. Ich schiesse auch nicht mit 250+ an ner Lastwagenkolonne vorbei.


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich denke mit drakonischeren Strafen lernen die Leute eher etwas aus ihren schon gemachten Fehlern.
> Was meinst du mit nix neues beibringen? Er hat sich ja schon beigebracht, Strasse nicht ernstnehmen gleich Unfall.
> Eine Heisse Herdplatte fasst man auch nur einmal an ohne das einem die Eltern extra zusätzlich beibringen müssen Achtung Herdplatte heiss.



Er hat es sich beigebracht?  
Naja... er ist Opfer eines Unfalls geworden... auch eine Art Erfahrungen zu machen und etwas daraus zu lernen, aber eine vernünftige Schulung, damit er weiß worauf er sich einlässt, wäre vorher wohl sinnvoller gewesen.
Der Vergleich mit der Herdplatte ist nicht so ganz passend, denn wenn du mitm Auto mit 250 Klamotten einen Unfall baust, dann bist du für gewöhnlich tot, bei einer Herdplatte verbrennst du dir höchstens die Finger.

Selbst in aktuellen Rennwagen mit stabilsten Monocoques der neuesten Technik sterben die Fahrer, wenn sie mit 250 einen ungünstigen Unfall bauen.
Im Straßenverkehr kommen zahllose weitere Faktoren dazu und kein Mensch hat in seinem Privatauto Renn-Sicherheitstechnik verbaut... ich finde das Thema extrem heikel, aber es wird wohl immer Leute geben, die das Risiko wissentlich gern eingehen.


----------



## vollmi (6. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit der Herdplatte ist nicht so ganz passend, denn wenn du mitm Auto mit 250 Klamotten einen Unfall baust, dann bist du für gewöhnlich tot, bei einer Herdplatte verbrennst du dir höchstens die Finger.



Bei 100km/h brauchste dir aber auch keine Ueberlebenschancen ausrechnen das wäre dann mehr oder weniger Glück. Vor allem wenn du mit der Geschwindigkeit in einen Stau/Brückenpfeiler/Betonleitplanke kachelst.



> ich finde das Thema extrem heikel, aber es wird wohl immer Leute geben, die das Risiko wissentlich gern eingehen.



Logisch. Nicht umsonst binden sich einige überdimensionale Haargummis an die Beine und springen von Brücken. Oder springen aus Flugzeugen, oder betreiben Heliskiing.

Klar könnte man jetzt sagen, begrenzt die Autobahnen auf 130km/h. Nur an der Todesstatistik wird sich dadurch nur hinter der zweiten Nachkommastelle was ändern. Denn die meisten Toten habt ihr bei Geschwindigkeiten weit unter 150km/h. Und dafür wollt ihr wieder eine Einschränkung hinnehmen (ist ja nur eine Einschränkung der Anderen)?


----------



## Lakor (6. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Auf der linken Spur? Jo. Auf der rechten? Garantiert nicht.
> 
> Man hat auf der Autobahn eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit von 60 Km/h, sofern es keine Baustellen, Staus o.ä. gibt. In dem Fall haben die LKWs, die permanent 100 fahren wollen, einfach Pech gehabt. Man hat alle paar Kilometer eine Chance zum Überholen, die wenigsten Überholverbote sind länger als 10 Kilometer.



Autobahn ist ja nicht Landstraße. Auf der rechten Spur darfst du langsamer fahren, klar, allerdings würde ich meinen Arsch drauf verwetten, dass die Bullen dich rausziehen und dir ans Herz legen ein wenig schneller zu fahren, da du den Verkehr behinderst. 

Und auf der Landstraße ist es definitiv eine Behinderung gemäß dem Fall, dass es einspurig ist.

Und was die rechtlichen Grundlagen angeht, sind den Polizisten sowieso sehr otf die Hände gefesselt, ob sie nun wollen oder nicht. Beispiel: Du fährst mit sehr stark überhöhter Geschwindigkeit an einer Polizeistreife vorbei, welche dir entgegen kommt. Es kann so signifikant zu schnell sein wie du es dir auch nur denken kannst, aber etwas gegen dich in der Hand haben sie nicht. Die wenigstens werden umdrehen und dir mit Blaulicht hinterher ballern, falls sie es doch tun, können sie dich nur ermahnen, aber da ihnen die Beweise fehlen müssen sie dich so oder so fahren lassen.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass doch diverse Lücken bestehen durch welche man sich ziemlich gut durchmogeln kann, sei es zu schnell oder zu langsam fahrend...


----------



## Potpotom (6. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Autobahn ist ja nicht Landstraße. Auf der rechten Spur darfst du langsamer fahren, klar, allerdings würde ich meinen Arsch drauf verwetten, dass die Bullen dich rausziehen und dir ans Herz legen ein wenig schneller zu fahren, da du den Verkehr behinderst.


Das die dich rausziehen heisst noch lange nicht das du gegen die StVO verstossen hast. Eine Strafe wirst du dadurch garantiert nicht zahlen müssen, warum auch, du hast ja gegen kein Gesetz verstossen.


----------



## Lakor (6. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das die dich rausziehen heisst noch lange nicht das du gegen die StVO verstossen hast. Eine Strafe wirst du dadurch garantiert nicht zahlen müssen, warum auch, du hast ja gegen kein Gesetz verstossen.



Natürlich nicht, hab ich auch nicht behauptet, allerdings gilt die Behinderung des Verkehrs trotzdem als Verstoß. Je nach dem wie häufig es vorkommt würde es mich nicht wundern wenn man irgendwann doch mal zur Kasse gebeten wird...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. September 2011)

Total unnötig, wenn nicht mal Profis die Fahrzeuge beherrschen.


*Zwei Tote bei Kelkheim*

*Luxus-Sportwagen in mehrere Teile zerrissen*

*Auf der Bundesstraße 8 nahe Kelkheim sind zwei Männer in einem Luxus-Sportwagen in den Tod gerast. Das rund 250.000 Euro teure Auto wurde in mehrere Teile zerrissen.*

September 2011 2011-09-06 17:29:36

Zwei Männer sind bei Kelkheim im Taunus mit einem Luxus-Sportwagen in den Tod gerast. Nach Polizei-Angaben waren die beiden mit hoher Geschwindigkeit auf der Bundesstraße 8 westlich von Frankfurt unterwegs. Aus ungeklärter Ursache kamen sie mit dem PS-starken Boliden nach rechts von der Fahrbahn ab.

Der Wagen schleuderte über die Schutzplanke und einen Steilhang hinab. Die beiden Männer wurden aus dem Auto katapultiert und getötet. An dem völlig zerstörten Sportwagen entstand ein Schaden von 250.000 Euro. Das Auto zerriss in mehrere Teilen.

 Text: FAZ.NET mit lhe


----------



## Wolfmania (7. September 2011)

ist nicht mehr notwendig, denn
- in einigen Jahren werden wohl alle Autobahnen auf 130 km/h beschränkt sein (vor allem wenn die Grünen weiter so einen Zulauf haben)
- ein großer Teil der Autobahnen ist sowieso nicht schnell zu befahren - ich sage nur Baustellen !! nerv !!
- wer hat ein Auto daß 250 km/h fährt ? Und wer so eins hat der hatte vorher auch schon nicht das kleinste und wird wohl kein Anfänger sein
- Auto ist des Deutschen liebstes Kind und die ADAC Lobby ist noch recht stark, sowas wird wohl eh nicht durchsetzbar sein


----------



## vollmi (7. September 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Total unnötig, wenn nicht mal Profis die Fahrzeuge beherrschen.



Allerdings sind die wohl nicht mit 200 über die Bundesstrasse geheizt oder?

mfG René


----------



## Hubautz (7. September 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die wohl nicht mit 200 über die Bundesstrasse geheizt oder?
> 
> mfG René



Nein, mit über 300.
Und ja über die Bundesstraße.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. September 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Nein, mit über 300.
> Und ja über die Bundesstraße.


Zahlen aus der Springer-Presse würde ich nicht glauben, seriöse Quellen sprechen nur von einer "hohen Geschwindigkeit" ...


----------



## Hubautz (7. September 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Zahlen aus der Springer-Presse würde ich nicht glauben, seriöse Quellen sprechen nur von einer "hohen Geschwindigkeit" ...



Ok mal abwarten. 
Nichtsdestotrotz waren es "Profis" die zu schnell gefahren sind. 
Von daher gibt das der ursprünglichen Diskussion möglicherweise eine ganz neue Wendung: Wenn es denn einen Führerschein für hohe Geschwindigkeiten gäbe, wäre das nicht möglicherweise kontraproduktiv? Weil die Leute dann im Hinterkopf hättten " ich kann das, ich hab das gelernt" und dann wie die gesengte Sau fahren?


----------



## Magogan (7. September 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ok mal abwarten.
> Nichtsdestotrotz waren es "Profis" die zu schnell gefahren sind.
> Von daher gibt das der ursprünglichen Diskussion möglicherweise eine ganz neue Wendung: Wenn es denn einen Führerschein für hohe Geschwindigkeiten gäbe, wäre das nicht möglicherweise kontraproduktiv? Weil die Leute dann im Hinterkopf hättten " ich kann das, ich hab das gelernt" und dann wie die gesengte Sau fahren?


Hab gelesen, dass es nur Schrauber, also Mechaniker, waren. Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass sie professionelle (Renn)fahrer sind. Man kann auch Autos bauen, ohne selbst fahren zu können.


----------



## xsynasto (7. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, hab ich auch nicht behauptet, allerdings gilt die Behinderung des Verkehrs trotzdem als Verstoß. Je nach dem wie häufig es vorkommt würde es mich nicht wundern wenn man irgendwann doch mal zur Kasse gebeten wird...



Nein dürfen sie garnicht!
Die Mindestgeschwindigkeit, die dein Fahrzeug fahren KÖNNEN muss ist 60 km/h.
Wenn du das nicht mindestens fahren kannst, dann darfst du garnicht erst auf die Autobahn.
Also kann und darf dir die Polizei nichts anhängen, da du bei 60 km/h die Bedingung erfüllst.


----------



## Hubautz (7. September 2011)

Naja es wird wohl kaum jemand geben der mit 60 auf der Autobahn rumjuckelt. Wenn einer jedoch partout nicht schneller als 80 fahren will *und dabei auf der rechten Spur bleibt (!),* dann ist da erstmal nichts gegen einzuwenden, immerhin fährt er dann genau so schnell wie die LkW fahren sollten. Wenn ich nun einen chilligen Tag habe und den, der da 80 fährt mit „nur“ 130 überholen will ist das auch kein Problem. Wenn nun einer mit 250 Sachen von hinten kommt und in die Eisen gehen muss, weil er mich zu spät gesehen hat oder nicht realisiert hat, dass ich nicht auch 200 Sachen drauf habe, ist das absolut seine Sache und sobald ich nach meinem Überholvorgang wieder nach rechts einschere, hat der da hinten sich bitte nicht aufzuregen.


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Naja es wird wohl kaum jemand geben der mit 60 auf der Autobahn rumjuckelt. Wenn einer jedoch partout nicht schneller als 80 fahren will *und dabei auf der rechten Spur bleibt (!),* dann ist da erstmal nichts gegen einzuwenden, immerhin fährt er dann genau so schnell wie die LkW fahren sollten. Wenn ich nun einen chilligen Tag habe und den, der da 80 fährt mit „nur" 130 überholen will ist das auch kein Problem. Wenn nun einer mit 250 Sachen von hinten kommt und in die Eisen gehen muss, weil er mich zu spät gesehen hat oder nicht realisiert hat, dass ich nicht auch 200 Sachen drauf habe, ist das absolut seine Sache und sobald ich nach meinem Überholvorgang wieder nach rechts einschere, hat der da hinten sich bitte nicht aufzuregen.


Öhm... nee... *DU* hast dich zu vergewissern das du folgende Fahrzeuge nicht behinderst! Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, darfste eben nicht überholen! Sprich, wechselst du die Spur und das folgende Fahrzeug muss aufgrund dessen stark bremsen ist das sehrwohl dein Ding.

Verkehrte Welt hier...


----------



## Hubautz (7. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Öhm... nee... *DU* hast dich zu vergewissern das du folgende Fahrzeuge nicht behinderst! Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, darfste eben nicht überholen! Sprich, wechselst du die Spur und das folgende Fahrzeug muss aufgrund dessen stark bremsen ist das sehrwohl dein Ding.
> 
> Verkehrte Welt hier...



Nein du hast es nicht verstanden. 
Ich rede von der Situation, dass ich ordnungsgemäß überhole zu einem Zeitpunkt wo auf gerader Strecke hinter mir weit und breit nichts zu sehen ist und dann einer mit hoher Geschwindigkeit der wie gesagt  zurm Zeitpunkt des Starts des Überholvorgangs noch gar nicht in Sichtweite war, mir lichtupend halb in den Kofferraum fährt.


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Naja es wird wohl kaum jemand geben der mit 60 auf der Autobahn rumjuckelt. Wenn einer jedoch partout nicht schneller als 80 fahren will *und dabei auf der rechten Spur bleibt (!),* dann ist da erstmal nichts gegen einzuwenden, immerhin fährt er dann genau so schnell wie die LkW fahren sollten. Wenn ich nun einen chilligen Tag habe und den, der da 80 fährt mit „nur" 130 überholen will ist das auch kein Problem. Wenn nun einer mit 250 Sachen von hinten kommt und in die Eisen gehen muss, weil er mich zu spät gesehen hat oder nicht realisiert hat, dass ich nicht auch 200 Sachen drauf habe, ist das absolut seine Sache und sobald ich nach meinem Überholvorgang wieder nach rechts einschere, hat der da hinten sich bitte nicht aufzuregen.




Und ich denke immer, die Leute gucken nicht nach hinten oder sind zu blöde, Geschwindigkeiten abzuschätzen.
Aber du bist ein parade Beispiel, wem der Lappen abgenommen gehört.
Und da findet hier ernsthaft ne Diskussion statt, ob "wir" nen extra Führerschein machen sollen.

Geh zurück in die Fahrschule.


----------



## Lari (7. September 2011)

Ich denke es kommt drauf an.
Wenn da jemand mit 200+ angerauscht kommt, während ich mit 120-130 überhole, dann wird er wohl oder übel bremsen müssen. Ich lass da garkeine Hektik aufkommen, ich fahr Richtgeschwindigkeit 
Auch würde ich dem Raser zumindest eine Teilschuld geben, wenn er es nicht mehr schafft zu bremsen, sollte jemand vor ihm rausziehen (versucht mal die Geschwindigkeit eines Rasers im Rückspiegel einzuschätzen).
Nur weil man ein schnelles Auto fährt ist man noch lange nicht König der Straße und die restlichen Asphaltpickel-Fahrer haben doch bitte die Einflugs-Schneise freizuhalten. Versteht mich nicht falsch, hab ich Platz zum freimachen der Spur, dann tue ich das auch. Aber seh ich da einen angeflogen kommen in ausreichender Entfernung sehe ich es auch nicht ein auf die Bremse zu gehen und den LKW vor mir erst zu überholen, wenn der Raser vorbeigeflogen ist.


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt drauf an.
> Wenn da jemand mit 200+ angerauscht kommt, während ich mit 120-130 überhole, dann wird er wohl oder übel bremsen müssen. Ich lass da garkeine Hektik aufkommen, ich fahr Richtgeschwindigkeit
> Auch würde ich dem Raser zumindest eine Teilschuld geben, wenn er es nicht mehr schafft zu bremsen, sollte jemand vor ihm rausziehen (versucht mal die Geschwindigkeit eines Rasers im Rückspiegel einzuschätzen).
> Nur weil man ein schnelles Auto fährt ist man noch lange nicht König der Straße und die restlichen Asphaltpickel-Fahrer haben doch bitte die Einflugs-Schneise freizuhalten. Versteht mich nicht falsch, hab ich Platz zum freimachen der Spur, dann tue ich das auch. Aber seh ich da einen angeflogen kommen in ausreichender Entfernung sehe ich es auch nicht ein auf die Bremse zu gehen und den LKW vor mir erst zu überholen, wenn der Raser vorbeigeflogen ist.



"Produzieren wir doch mal einen Stau"


----------



## Hubautz (7. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Geh zurück in die Fahrschule.



Siehe Post über dir. 
Wenn bereits am überholen bin und dann einer drängelt, habe weder die Lust noch gar die Verpflichtung zu beschleunigen. 
Das hat nicht damit zu tun, dass ich nicht auch gerne schnell fahre, aber mir gehen die Leute auf die Nerven die denken: "hey heute habe ich Bock schnell zu fahren, also gehört die linke Spur zwischen Hamburg und München mir".

Nebenbei: Mäßige dich mein lieber junger Freund,


----------



## Lari (7. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> "Produzieren wir doch mal einen Stau"



Stau?
a) muss die Autobahn frei sein, damit jemand so schnell fahren kann
b) wer soll denn bitte noch durch mich ausgebremst werden, als der Raser? Glaube kaumm, dass da noch 30 Autos mit 200 km/h hinterherkommen...

Also das war mal sinnfrei


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Nein du hast es nicht verstanden.
> Ich rede von der Situation, dass ich ordnungsgemäß überhole zu einem Zeitpunkt wo auf gerader Strecke hinter mir weit und breit nichts zu sehen ist und dann einer mit hoher Geschwindigkeit der wie gesagt  zurm Zeitpunkt des Starts des Überholvorgangs noch gar nicht in Sichtweite war, mir lichtupend halb in den Kofferraum fährt.


Ok, klang für mich so als wenn du einen gesehen hast und dir denkst "mir doch egal"...

Klar, wenn da garkeiner ist muss er halt bremsen, ohne Frage.


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Siehe Post über dir.
> Wenn bereits am überholen bin und dann einer drängelt, habe weder die Lust noch gar die Verpflichtung zu beschleunigen.
> Das hat nicht damit zu tun, dass ich nicht auch gerne schnell fahre, aber mir gehen die Leute auf die Nerven die denken: "hey heute habe ich Bock schnell zu fahren, also gehört die linke Spur zwischen Hamburg und München mir".
> 
> Nebenbei: Mäßige dich mein lieber junger Freund,



Habe ich gelesen, nachdem meines schon gepostet war.
Da braucht man doch garnichts zu sagen.
In dem Fall find ich es blöde, das ich bremsen muss, aber aufregen tu ich mich da nicht ^^

Ich bin nicht dein Freund.



Lari schrieb:


> Stau?
> a) muss die Autobahn frei sein, damit jemand so schnell fahren kann
> b) wer soll denn bitte noch durch mich ausgebremst werden, als der Raser? Glaube kaumm, dass da noch 30 Autos mit 200 km/h hinterherkommen...
> 
> Also das war mal sinnfrei



Genau so werden aber Staus produziert.
Lass mal nen paar Leute im Kreis fahren, sobald einer bremst, fängt es an zu stocken und ziemlich bald stehen die Fahrzeuge.

Selbes Prinzip wie bei Mittelspurschleichern.
Eine 3spurige Autobahn hat ne Kapazität von 7000 Fahrzeugen pro Stunde.
Sobald ein Mittelspurschleicher rumfährt verringert sich das schon auf 4000.
Und genau das trifft dann auf dich zu, weil du den Nachfolgenden Verkehr ausbremst.


----------



## Lari (7. September 2011)

Nene, so einfach ists nicht.
Ich bremse den einen aus, der da angeschossen kommt. Und das ist noch weit davon entfernt einen Stau zu produzieren.
Zumal ich ja nicht langsam fahre, aber natürlich weit langsamer als jemand mit 200 km/h.

Und ich sagte ja bereits: wenn es jemand schafft, so schnell auf der Autobahn zu fahren, dann ist die Autobahn recht leer. Wie aus der Situation des bremsenden Rasers nun ein Stau entstehen soll will sich mir nicht ganz erschliessen


----------



## Lakor (7. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt drauf an.
> Wenn da jemand mit 200+ angerauscht kommt, [...]
> 
> Auch würde ich dem Raser zumindest eine Teilschuld geben, wenn er es nicht mehr schafft zu bremsen, sollte jemand vor ihm rausziehen (versucht mal die Geschwindigkeit eines Rasers im Rückspiegel einzuschätzen).



Tut mir leid, aber wenn man mit 120 unterwegs ist und sich jemand mit 200+ nähert, dann sollte man doch relativ klar sehen dass da eine sehr hohe Differenzgeschwindigkeit vorhanden ist. Da brauche ich keine halbe Minute den Spiegel zu beobachten, da reichen 1-2 schnelle Blicke und ich weiß: Ich sollte nicht auf seine Spur ausscheren wenn ich ihn nicht behindern möchte...

So Far


----------



## Lari (7. September 2011)

Kommt auf die Entfernung an. Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, dass man es erkennen muss.
Ist er weit weg, dann schau ich nicht nochmal nach wie schnell er ist. Warum auch? Platz ist ja da.


----------



## Lakor (7. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Entfernung an. Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, dass man es erkennen muss.
> Ist er weit weg, dann schau ich nicht nochmal nach wie schnell er ist. Warum auch? Platz ist ja da.



Aber wenn wir wirklich von einer Differenzgeschwindigkeit von 80 Km/h und mehr ausgehen, dann würde es völlig reichen 2 Sekunden später nochmal zu gucken und dann würde man die Geschwindigkeit bemerken. Tut keinem weh und würde vieles einfacher machen.


----------



## Lari (7. September 2011)

Würde man sich an die Richtigeschwindigkeit halten wärs auch einfacher


----------



## Lakor (7. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Würde man sich an die Richtigeschwindigkeit halten wärs auch einfacher



Stimmt wohl, aber das ist dann auch wieder nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Es gibt genug Leute die gerne mal mehr als 130 km/h fahren, was man ihnen auch nicht verübeln kann, da es einfach auch schneller geht.

Prinzipiell läuft es auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme hinaus, sowohl von den (so nett betitelten) "Rasern", als auch von denen die langsamer fahren. Wird halt immer nen Grund zur Diskussion sein


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Entfernung an. Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, dass man es erkennen muss.
> Ist er weit weg, dann schau ich nicht nochmal nach wie schnell er ist. Warum auch? Platz ist ja da.


Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wer von beiden da rücksichtsloser handelt. Der der so fährt wie er darf, oder der, dem es scheissegal ist ob er vllt. andere zum Bremsen zwingt weil er keine 3 Sekunden warten kann mit dem Überholen.

Ich fahre gerne sehr schnell... bin ich aber mit meiner Tochter unterwegs habe ich auch nur eine Reisegeschwindigkeit von ~150, ist echt nicht zu viel verlangt zwei Mal in den Rückspiegel zu gucken. Wer die Geschwindigkeit der anderen nicht einschätzen kann (oder wie du, will), ist auf dem Sitz hinter dem Lenkrad meiner Meinung nach Fehl am Platz. 

Natürlich quatsch bei dir, klingt aber alles in allem eher nach "Oh, ein schnelles Auto, na dem zeig ich es jetzt aber damit er sich richtig schön ärgert!"


----------



## win3ermute (7. September 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Total unnötig, wenn nicht mal Profis die Fahrzeuge beherrschen.



"Kontrolle" über ein Fahrzeug ist immer eine Illusion. Wenn dem unerfahrenen bzw. nicht besonders fahrbegabten Kevin-Horst bei 100 km/h mal was abfliegt oder der Wagen die Traktion verliert, dann ist der Abgang genauso vorprogrammiert wie bei Profis und hohen Geschwindigkeiten.

Die meisten haben selbst bei Tempo 80 nur eine imaginäre Kontrolle über das Kfz - bei unerwarteten oder "selten auftretenden" Problemen hat's sich mit der vermeintlichen Kontrolle sehr schnell erledigt (diese Sachen treten selten auf - was schon impliziert, daß sie dennoch jederzeit möglich sind). Das sollte eigentlich jedem Fahrer bewußt sein. Bei 250 km/h ist man so ziemlich über jegliche größere Regulierungsmöglichkeit im Ernstfall längst hinaus. Absolute Sicherheiten wird es im Straßenverkehr nie geben. 

Man kann das Gefahrenrisiko natürlich minimieren, indem man vorausschauend, rücksichtsvoll und nicht schneller als 130 fährt; außerdem freiwillig an einem Fahrkurs teilnimmt. Sind alles Dinge, die sog. erwachsene Menschen mit Verantwortungsgefühl für sich entscheiden müssen.


----------



## Lakor (7. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> "Kontrolle" über ein Fahrzeug ist immer eine Illusion. Wenn dem unerfahrenen bzw. nicht besonders fahrbegabten Kevin-Horst bei 100 km/h mal was abfliegt oder der Wagen die Traktion verliert, dann ist der Abgang genauso vorprogrammiert wie bei Profis und hohen Geschwindigkeiten.
> 
> Die meisten haben selbst bei Tempo 80 nur eine imaginäre Kontrolle über das Kfz - bei unerwarteten oder "selten auftretenden" Problemen hat's sich mit der vermeintlichen Kontrolle sehr schnell erledigt (diese Sachen treten selten auf - was schon impliziert, daß sie dennoch jederzeit möglich sind). Das sollte eigentlich jedem Fahrer bewußt sein. Bei 250 km/h ist man so ziemlich über jegliche größere Regulierungsmöglichkeit im Ernstfall längst hinaus. Absolute Sicherheiten wird es im Straßenverkehr nie geben.



Da kann ich dir vollkommen zustimmen. Irgendwas kann immer passieren. Da macht sich ein Fahrsicherheitstraining wirklich gut. Ich habe selber eins gemacht, und ich muss sagen, ich bin wirklich froh drüber. Punkt 1 ist: Man hat wirklich eine Menge Spaß, das ganze ist wirklich interessant und man kann da mal Dinge tun, welche man im Straßenverkehr besser lassen sollte.
Punkt 2 ist: Man lernt in diesen Situation wie man sich zu verhalten hat. Klar ist es da sehr viel lockerer und längst nicht so gefährlich, aber es ist gut wenn man weiß wie es sich anfühlt wenn das Auto ausbricht oder gar schleudert und man das nicht erst merkt wenn es in einem Ernstfall passiert.

Aber selbst so ein Kurs bereitet einen nicht auf Alles vor, davon sollte man nicht ausgehen. Mir ist mal bei 70 km/h im T4 Transporter meines Vaters Vorderachse gebrochen, keine schönes Gefühl, ich kann nur jedem sagen, damit kann man nicht rechnen und man muss wirklich Glück haben, dass da nicht schlimmeres passiert. Die Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug war vollkommen weg, da der Bruch durch ein ausgeschlagenes Gelenk hervorgerufen wurde und ich praktisch auf 2 Hinter und einem Vorderrad unterwegs war. Ich konnte nur noch bremsen, das obligatorische Gegenlenken war vollkommen nutzlos, ich hatten nur Glück dass mir das auf einer leeren Landstraße passiert ist und der Bus sich nicht beim fahren auf das Feld überschlagen hat.


----------



## Lari (7. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wer von beiden da rücksichtsloser handelt. Der der so fährt wie er darf, oder der, dem es scheissegal ist ob er vllt. andere zum Bremsen zwingt weil er keine 3 Sekunden warten kann mit dem Überholen.


Achso, ich muss also nicht bremsen, wenn ich jemandem mit ordentlich Tempo erst noch vorbeilasse?
Im übrigen rede ich nicht von 3 Sekunden, rausziehen auf Teufel komm raus. Sondern da ist jemand noch 500m oder mehr hinter mir, wird aber bremsen müssen, da ich eben normal überhole.



> Ich fahre gerne sehr schnell... bin ich aber mit meiner Tochter unterwegs habe ich auch nur eine Reisegeschwindigkeit von ~150, ist echt nicht zu viel verlangt zwei Mal in den Rückspiegel zu gucken. Wer die Geschwindigkeit der anderen nicht einschätzen kann (oder wie du, will), ist auf dem Sitz hinter dem Lenkrad meiner Meinung nach Fehl am Platz.


Fehl am Platz und doch unfallfrei.



> Natürlich quatsch bei dir, klingt aber alles in allem eher nach "Oh, ein schnelles Auto, na dem zeig ich es jetzt aber damit er sich richtig schön ärgert!"


Habe schon geschrieben, dass ich Platz mache, sobald ich kann. Ich ziehe auch nie knapp raus zum Überholen. Aber ich lass mich von jemandem mit 180+ auf der linken Spur in ausreichender Entfernung nicht ausbremsen, wenn ich überholen will. Er fährt schneller als der Durchschnitt, wenn jemand Rücksicht nehmen sollte, dann wohl er.


----------



## win3ermute (7. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Mir ist mal bei 70 km/h im T4 Transporter meines Vaters Vorderachse gebrochen, keine schönes Gefühl, ich kann nur jedem sagen, damit kann man nicht rechnen und man muss wirklich Glück haben, dass da nicht schlimmeres passiert.



Jo, ähnlich ging es mir in der Lehre; Führerschein gerade mal zwei Wochen in der Tasche: Kundenauto zum TÜV gefahren, Plakette ohne Mängel bekommen. Auf der Rückfahrt auf der Autobahn bricht bei Tempo 80 vorne dank Materialfehler und Ermüdung das Gelenk der Antriebswelle; verkeilt sich und führt zu Schleudergang. Mit großem Glück auf dem Seitenstreifen zu stehen gekommen und haarscharf daran vorbei, daß ein LKW den Kleinwagen auf die Hörner nahm.

Kommentar von meinem Chef auf meinen Schock: "Sowas wird Dir in Deinem Leben wahrscheinlich noch öfters passieren - wenn Du damit nicht leben kannst, steig nie wieder in ein Auto!"
Glaubt irgendwer, daß ich danach mit der Strassenbahn nach Hause gegurkt bin? Natürlich nicht - rein in die Karre; jedoch deutlich der Risiken bewußter!

Ein Fahrtraining ist für alle keine schlechte Idee. Möglichkeiten dazu gibt's; ein verantwortungsvoller Erwachsener kann ihn freiwillig belegen. Merkwürdigerweise machen selbst die "vorsichtigsten" Fahrer und Höchstgeschwindigkeitsbegrenzungskrakeeler das nur seltenst! Kann nicht schaden, sich mal selbst an die eigene Nase zu packen .


----------



## Hubautz (7. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Selbes Prinzip wie bei Mittelspurschleichern.
> Eine 3spurige Autobahn hat ne Kapazität von 7000 Fahrzeugen pro Stunde.
> Sobald ein Mittelspurschleicher rumfährt verringert sich das schon auf 4000.
> Und genau das trifft dann auf dich zu, weil du den Nachfolgenden Verkehr ausbremst.



Abgesehen davon, dass mich nahezu nichts so aufregt wieMittelspurschleicher und ich dir damit absolut Recht gebe bitte ich mal folgende kleine Rechnung zu prüfen:

Nehmen wir mal an, jeder Fahrer hält den für seine Geschwindigkeit notwendigen Sicherheitsabstand ein. 

Nehmen wir weiterhin Fall A an: eine Autobahn auf der alleTempo 240 fahren. Schauen wir uns mal nur 10 Autos an. Bei Tempo 240 ist derSicherheitsabstand (halber Tacho, geht aber auch mit anderen Berechnungsarten)120 Meter. 10 Autos (deren Länge wir der Einfachheit halber mit 5 Metern annehmen) benötigen daher eine Strecke von  (10 x 5) + (9 x 120)  = 1130 Metern.

Ein Auto dieser Schlange fährt bei Tempo 240 etwa 66,6 Meter pro Sekunde. Bis alle 10 durch sind dauert es 1130 durch 66,6 = knapp 17 Sekunden . Das macht bei 10 Autos alle 1,7 Sekunden ein Auto. 

Eine andere Autobahn: wie durch ein Wunder fahren hier alle 120. Dementsprechend haben sie einen Sicherheitsabstand von 60 Metern. Auch hier nehmen wir 10 Autos. Die Länge deren Schlange beträgt (10 x 5) + (9 x 60) =590 Metern. Mit Tempo 120 fährt man 33,3  Meter pro Sekunde. Bis alle durch sind dauert es 590 durch 33,3 = 17, 7 Sekunden. 

Das macht alle 17,7 Sekunden ein Auto. 

Soviel zum Durchsatz.

Kein wesentlicher Unterschied also, zumal man davon ausgehen sollte, dass ein Abstand von 120 Metern bei Tempo 240 schon recht mutig ist.

Mir ist schon klar, dass im ersten Fall alle Spass haben können während im zweiten alle schleichen. Aber für den Durchsatz  Fahrzeuge pro Zeiteinheit tut sich das nicht viel.


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2011)

TL; DR 

Die Zahlen kommen vom ADAC und die werden sich was dabei gedacht haben und nein, ich habs nicht überprüft.

Ich mach hier eh nicht mehr mit, ich darf mich hier nicht mehr aufregen, weil ich sonst rausgeworfen werd


----------



## Hubautz (7. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> TL; DR
> 
> Die Zahlen kommen vom ADAC und die werden sich was dabei gedacht haben und nein, ich habs nicht überprüft.
> 
> Ich mach hier eh nicht mehr mit, ich darf mich hier nicht mehr aufregen, weil ich sonst rausgeworfen werd



Die Zahlen kommen - mit Verlaub - von mir. Das ist mehr oder minder simple Mathematik.

EDIT: Ach so deine Zahlen. Hm mag sein. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit der Verkehrsfluss abnimmt. 
Sei dem wie es wolle. Ich fahre auch gerne schnell, wobei ich meistens nach spätestens einer halben Stunde schneller als 200 mal langsam mache.


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2011)

Die Zahlen, die ich genannt hab, Schatzi :-*


----------



## Hubautz (7. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Die Zahlen, die ich genannt hab, Schatzi :-*



Ich dachte du bist raus? Und überhaupt: Quelle? "aber der ADAC hat gesagt" ist nicht so wahnsinnig aussagekräftig.
Den Schatzi kannst du nebenbei bemerkt vergessen, ich bin zu alt für dich.


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich dachte du bist raus? Und überhaupt: Quelle? "aber der ADAC hat gesagt" ist nicht so wahnsinnig aussagekräftig.
> Den Schatzi kannst du nebenbei bemerkt vergessen, ich bin zu alt für dich.



Und deswegen darf ich keine Unklarheit aufklären?
www.google.de Habs im TV gesehen, also such.

Es gibt kein zu alt. Aber wieso muss ich an Limonen denken? Das scheiss Internet tötet mich irgendwann. 
Außerdem steh ich drauf, Schatzi :>


----------



## Hubautz (9. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Habs im TV gesehen, also such.



Spätestens jetzt wird es albern.

Aber weil du es bist Hasi:
http://www.mobile-car-communication.de/index.php?ptitle=stauentstehung

http://www.zeit.de/2003/26/Staumathematik


----------



## Magogan (9. September 2011)

Also mit dem Thema Stau stehen wir irgendwie auf der Stelle ...

Wie wäre es, stattdessen über ein anderes Thema zu reden, z.B. das Thema dieses Threads?


----------

